# The Son of Horus- Collected Visions



## The Son of Horus

I was thinking about it, and really, it's pretty silly for me to maintain a separate project log for every one of my projects. I like to have several things going at once to keep me sane-- it makes it possible to assemble huge armies if you never really get burned out painting one of them. 

Anyway, this is a continuation of the following two threads--

The Pyre: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107667&page=12

and 

Heresy-Era Sons of Horus: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=117840&page=2


I can also show off my Black Legion refurbishment project-- it's not anything I really felt like posting in a project log before, but I figure I can show the squads as they get cleaned up. I basically didn't play with my Chaos Space Marines for the duration of 5th Edition because I hated that stupid Codex, and my painting skills have improved drastically since I shelved the army. Not that they were ever bad-- they won best painted pretty regularly at events-- I just can do better now. 

The final reason I figured I could just start a thread of collected works is that I can also just show random models I've painted in the meantime in here, keep a link to my hobby projects in my signature for easy access, and when the fancy strikes me to start a new project, I don't need to add more clutter making a new thread.


Anyway, here are the last couple things from the last two threads--

From The Sons of Horus project, my first Contemptor and Praetor. 








A special thanks to ResinForge for a great deal on the torso and legs that went into the Praetor-- there aren't a lot of bits services out there that offer a good deal on Forge World bits, but he did, and gets my recommendation if you're after individual components. 

This is sort of a quick look at my desktop at the moment-- the second contemptor is well on its way, and I have a bunch of Tactical Marines I'm working on. I figure I'll probably run squads of either 10, 12, or 15... I haven't decided yet...so I'm just sort of painting guys with bolters and I'll figure out where they go once I settle on how I want the squads arranged. 









This is the last squad I finished for The Pyre-- a Legion Tactical Support Squad for Apocalypse games. I figure nine flamers and a sergeant with a combi-flamer and power sword is very thematic for the army.









I also got a Redeemer to a point where I'd play with it, although I'm scrounging up some assorted Chaos vehicle plates to cover the Imperial iconography up. I'm also planning on going back and cleaning up the highlights. It's another one of the things I've added to the army for Apocalypse games, which I don't play nearly as often as I'd like to. 










On a totally unrelated note, I've had the odd urge to paint some Imperial Guard stuff. I've always had a small Guard army... I just never really got it off the ground and onto the tabletop. I don't know why I never showed this vehicle off-- this was sort of my "learn to use an airbrush to do weathering" project. I'm pretty happy with how it came out, considering all the weathering was done with an airbrush and I had no clue what i was doing with it.

























So yeah, stay tuned for pretty regular updates from here on out-- I'll probably just post whatever I've been up to in this thread from now on.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Sweet, looking forward to future posts.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Got a few more Tactical Marines done for the Sons of Horus, along with a sergeant I intend to lead a Tactical Support Squad. 









I also finished up my Lions Rampant 1st Company command squad, most of which involved touching up a couple models and finishing the apothecary.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Lately, I've also been cleaning up my old Black Legion army, like I said. I haven't bothered repainting anything, even though the models really need to be touched up a bit-- there are just too many of them for that. I have been rebasing them, though, and I have painted up the Dark Vengeance contents to go with the old army-- just with much cleaner highlights and sharper detail. 

Three Chaos Space Marine squads:

























And a forgefiend. I have another on my desk waiting to be painted. It's hard to say which my favorite item out of the recent Chaos release was-- it's a toss-up between the Forgefiend and the Warp Talons, since both are awesome models that are also great in-game.


----------



## Tawa

Lots of pretty shinies there, Horus! :so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Usually the lack of updates from me where hobby things are concerned means I've been up to something big. And, I certainly have been. As a bribe to work on the store's terrain and paint up some new stuff (namely, two skyshield landing pads, a fortress of redemption) for in-store use, I was given a healthy chunk of store credit, which ended up going to this. 

This is the second Baneblade I own, and I painted this one mostly with an airbrush. It's something I'm still learning to use, and I have to say, owning an airbrush now has given me a new appreciation for painting large models. I used to hate painting vehicles, but with the airbrush, they've become a much more interesting project for me. 

I've yet to figure out how to photograph this thing well, since it's so big. It doesn't really even fit on my painting desk! I took it out to my table in my garage for a couple pictures with its squadron-mate, but it's dark enough in there that the pictures aren't great. I'm going to have to look into getting a third to complete the squadron at some point in the future... 

















The obligatory "Drive me closer so I can hit them with my sword!" tank commander.








"A Righteous Hymn" and "Our Lady, Deliverance", Hestia XXVI Armoured. 



And, in case anyone was interested, there are some chunks of the Fortress of Redemption on my table, with my Pyre Chaos Space Marines deployed for a game. When this was taken I hadn't finished the Fortress and taken it back to the store yet-- but I figured if I had parts of it done, I might as well play with them while I had them handy, right?


----------



## ckcrawford

Sons of Horus looking awesome! I like the Pyre too, not sure if I could pull off the paint job.


----------



## Boc

Tanks are looking good, mate. Did you decide to convert one of them so you can make it a fellblade as well or say screw it?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Boc said:


> Tanks are looking good, mate. Did you decide to convert one of them so you can make it a fellblade as well or say screw it?


I thought about it. I even went so far as making the main gun modular to switch between the baneblade and the hellhammer. And then I sat and thought about it, and realized that even in dense terrain, I think I'd still prefer the complete flexibility of the baneblade to the hellhammer. So I went ahead and just glued the main gun on for stability. 

I ended up deciding that if I do get a Fellblade, I want it to match my Sons of Horus, and not just be a weapons swap for something that's not part of the Legion, as far as how it's painted. It's something that may happen down the road...we'll see.


----------



## Hellados

Love the tanks, very envious of how you ended up with it 

Are you using GW paints with the air gun or Vallajeo?

If you were thinking of getting a Stormlord variant I would advise using one of the Baneblades as a counts as first as I haven't found 1 that I prefer to a Baneblade.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Hellados said:


> Love the tanks, very envious of how you ended up with it
> 
> Are you using GW paints with the air gun or Vallajeo?
> 
> If you were thinking of getting a Stormlord variant I would advise using one of the Baneblades as a counts as first as I haven't found 1 that I prefer to a Baneblade.


I use Reaper Master Series almost exclusively. I've put GW paint through the airbrush also-- just requires more thinning. I mix whatever I'm putting through the airbrush with Createx acrylic thinner, which so far has worked pretty well. I'm still learning the ropes in general with the airbrush-- I'm hoping to learn how to do more detail with it soon-- at the moment, I can do basic gradients, weathering, and obviously undercoating things quickly, but that's about the extent of my skills with it. I'd like to figure out how to do extremely fine lines so I can use it on larger infantry models, too.


----------



## zxyogi

Nice work going on here!!


----------



## The Son of Horus

I finally finished the second Contemptor. I ended up using the extra claws from the Forgefiend/Maulerfiend kit for the fingers on this one's close combat weapon, just for some variety. 

Here's both of the Contemptors. I still need to get a third to finish off the Talon, but I think for the time being, I'm going to focus on infantry and get some more Tactical Squads up and running.


----------



## Boc

Great looking Contemptors, though I think the battle damage to the one on the left is a bit too... uniform. All of the scratches seem to be at the same angle, which seems odd for erratic damage taken throughout a fight.

Still look badass though


----------



## Boc

Great looking Contemptors, though I think the battle damage to the one on the left is a bit too... uniform. All of the scratches seem to be at the same angle, which seems odd for erratic damage taken throughout a fight.

Still look badass though


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Boc said:


> Great looking Contemptors, though I think the battle damage to the one on the left is a bit too... uniform. All of the scratches seem to be at the same angle, which seems odd for erratic damage taken throughout a fight.


Maybe it was the salvo from one particular weapon? Then it would make sense for a single volley to cause damage in the same direction, as the projectiles (or lazor beams if they're being fancy) have all come from the same source (unless it's Orky).

I can most definitely agree with the "badass" sentiment, however.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Well, it may not be a third Contemptor, but I've had a regular Legion Dreadnought on the desk for a couple weeks and today seemed like a good day to finish it. 








I keep telling myself, "Horus, you've gotta start on those sixty-some-odd Marines in Mk. IV armor. Maybe paint up the Tactical Support Squad that's got ten plasma guns, and play with light sourcing." But no, I keep finishing the shiny large models first-- it's the exact opposite problem I usually have. When I paint an army, generally, the tanks and dreadnoughts and whatnot are the last thing I touch because I've always favored painting infantry to vehicles. But with the addition of the airbrush to my arsenal, I've found I actually don't hate painting big models anymore.


----------



## The Son of Horus

One of the things I've been working on lately is getting a copy of Dark Vengeance painted up for the store so we'll have a demo copy. I'm not going for particularly high quality or anything-- if anything, you want the results to seem achievable to the average passer-by-- that was one of the great flaws with Confrontation, if any of you recall that game-- people were turned off by how incredibly the miniatures on the boxes were painted and felt like they could never come close to the examples. So I'm not doing any blending or anything like that on the models for the store's Dark Vengeance-- just basic layering.

I decided to do the Chaos Space Marines as Word Bearers...figured they'd look similar to what's on the back of the box, but be actual Traitor Legionnaires instead of some random renegades. 

At the moment, I've finished one Deathwing Terminator, the Ravenwing Bike Squadron, and one of the Chosen. I've also finished most of the Librarian. Anyway, here are a couple pictures... there'll be more in a bit.


----------



## rich11762

I think the blue on the contemptor dreads looks really good that's what stands out the most to me on this log it has real depth.


----------



## ResinForge

I must say, your SoH have grown on me from awesome to simply amazing! Glad I could help even a little!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Not much of an update... I've been out of town for the past week, so I haven't gotten much of anything done. Finished the plasma gunner for the Ravenwing Bike Squadron for the store's copy of Dark Vengeance, though.


----------



## Tawa

Them there bikes is real purdy! k:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I don't normally post unpainted miniatures. But I'm pretty happy with how this conversion came out. Codex: Dark Angels gave me the kick I needed to actually do something with the 50-some-odd bikers I own, so I picked up a Ravenwing Command Squad and decided to covert a counts-as Sammael, as well as a Chaplain and an extra guy. 

They'll be a strike force drawn from the 6th Tactical Reserve (the Reserve Company from which Codex Chapters draw their bike squads and land speeder crews to attach to a Battle Company) for my Lions Rampant... there should be a link to the Chapter fluff and all that in my signature. 

I figure that since Sammael's jetbike is the only surviving example of an Imperial jetbike, the Lions Rampant would not have one-- especially not for the Captain of a Reserve Company. But mounting a plasma cannon to the fairing of a regular bike? Well, that's doable, right? I figure the other benefits of the jetbike can just be chalked up to Captain Tauro (errr..."Sammael") being a skilled rider or something. This is basically just the sergeant out of the Ravenwing command squad box, with a Grey Knight sword, and a plasma cannon. I used a bit of green stuff to attach the power cable to the bike's fuel tank... I figure there's probably a fancy fusion battery or something in there that the plasma cannon can be hooked up to. Really not that complicated beyond cutting the fairing and the plasma cannon to fit together.


----------



## The Son of Horus

A couple more models done for the store's copy of Dark Vengeance. I've always liked the Word Bearers, and the deep red is quick and easy to paint.


----------



## Boc

Looking great, SoH, any chance of a group photo?


----------



## The Son of Horus

These are the Captains of the Second and Fourth Company of the Lions Rampant, respectively. I didn't paint these recently, but I never took pictures of them for some reason. 

Captain Porthos









Captain Valentinus









I also (mostly) finished my counts-as Sammael, Captain Tauro of the 6th Tactical Reserve. All that's left is to touch up the freehand iconography, which I'll do when I'm not a little twitchy from caffeine.


























Finally, this is my current project-- a Lions Rampant Nephilim. I figure I'll count it as a Stormtalon, as I'm not going to be "that guy" that jumps codecies every time a new one comes out. The new Nephilim/Dark Talon model is so very cool though, and it's much more what I think the Stormtalon should've looked like in the first place. The main weapon fits in snugly without glue, so I can switch between the avenger bolt cannon (which will represent the assault cannon most of the time) and the twin-linked lascannon as needed. I figure I can run it as a Nephilim proper in Apocalypse, after all. I shaved off the Dark Angels chapter icons on the undersides of the missile pods, but decided to leave the Ravenwing icon on the tail alone-- there are other details I didn't want to screw up on the tail by removing the Ravenwing icon, and when painted differently, the Ravenwing logo can easily look like generic fast attack heraldry, I think. At this point, I need to clean up the freehand iconography and lettering-- I put it on purely to block out where it was going-- and finish the pilot and canopy--both have to be painted separately before being glued in place.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished up the Nephilim today. I know folks are lukewarm about their in-game effectiveness, but it's just such a cool model. The mega bolter and the twin-linked lascannons are interchangable on the model without needing magnets, which is great. 

I touched up the freehand markings, and added some more carbon scoring from atmospheric flight-- weathering aircraft is such a different beast than weathering tanks, and it's something I've never really gotten the hang of.


----------



## Viscount Vash

I'm surprised how much I actually like the Nephlim in white, to begin with I wasn't sure but I have had a look at yours a couple of times now and it's good.

It needs some more work on the high speed aspect of the weathering imo, streaks coming off rivets, more leading edge abrasion trailback damage that sort of thing. It would help with the dynamics of the overall mini by suggesting speed.


----------



## Tawa

I lied, it was your bikes I'd commented on 

Loving that fighter in the white plate! k:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've been fairly busy lately and haven't had much time to sit and paint. I just finished a piece for a local Magic: The Gathering judge, who had asked me to paint a model for him sometime- he's an appreciator of the arts. Also, a potential addition to the local 40k community. Either way, I have ended up with an undemanding local commission client with disposable income, so... it's all good, right? 

I had free reign to do what I wanted with the Chaos Terminator Lord he picked out. The only stipulation was that the model should not have a gun, so it could potentially be used in fantasy roleplaying as an anti-paladin or the like. With that in mind, it was easy to figure out what this model should be-- a World Eater, a champion of Khorne. Who needs guns when you're a psychotic, lobotomized killing machine empowered by a dark daemon god of war? 

Kind of a fun diversion... I haven't painted one-off characters for a while, and those have always been my favorite things to work on.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I haven't really looked at the new daemons codex yet. But now that we have a new book for them out, I feel like putting together a 500-point allied detachment of Tzeentch daemons to accompany The Pyre for bigger games here and there might be fun. They won't really be subject to change (which is funny, given what they are), so I'll just have a 500-point block that can be stuck in whenever. It's an excuse to paint something new and different, if nothing else. 

I know there's been a lot of moaning and groaning about how Tzeentch daemons are still broken. Their unbalanced nature in the previous codex was actually what had stopped me from messing with them before. But I decided that this time, no matter what they did with them in the book, I'd build my allied detachment of 'em. Even if they made them awful. They're firey daemons, and that works great with The Pyre. A little psychic artillery to back up the very close-quarters oriented Pyre doesn't hurt either, I suppose...

So the allied detachment looks like this:
HQ-
Herald of Tzeentch, Level 3. 

TROOPS-
Either 1x20 unit of Pink Horrors, or 2x10. Haven't decided which yet. I'm open to thoughts on the subject.

ELITES-
5 Flamers of Tzeentch

HEAVY SUPPORT-
Burning Chariot of Tzeentch 


I picked up the Burning Chariot model the other day, because out of the new releases, it's by far my favorite thing-- the billowing flames, the screamers pulling the disc, and the extra herald you get that you can really customize all really appealed to me as a painter. I've never painted a lot of daemons, which seems odd considering how prolific a Chaos Space Marine army I have... and I never really had many daemonic commissions, when I was doing that. 

I've finished the Herald. It's not my best work at all, since it's so far removed from the kind of thing I usually do. I may go back and play with the flame effects some more. Try blending the pink and green together to do some light sourcing or something, make it seem more along the lines of what I normally do.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

All nice stuff. I really like your company commanders. I must have missed your paint scheme for the LRs before. The green and white is quite striking and looks aces on those two captains and the flyer.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Lately, we've been running an escalation league. And I've been finishing my Dark Eldar, which I started when the army was released but just never quite finished painting for whatever reason. 

A friend of mine borrowed an element of the army for the Apocalypse game we played last weekend, and another player snapped some pictures. Since pictures are something I've neglected to take of my Dark Eldar... well, check 'em out.

My Archon's somewhat pimped ride:









Razorwing Jetfighter









As for some older photos... 
One of the banners in the Kabalite Warrior squads. Each squad has a banner, just to add some more visual interest to the unit. 









And a handful of Warriors









Anyway, stay tuned for some more pictures... I've been meaning to get them up, and they're my current project to knock out.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'm experimenting with taking better pictures, so bear with me. I have a light box, but despite following all the exhaustive instructions available online to the letter, I still can't really get pictures that show my models for what they are. Oh well.

Scourge
I have a unit of ten of these guys-- so far, this is the only one that's painted. I haven't played with them yet... I can't decide how I feel about them on paper. 









Archons
I have two archon models-- which I use really seems to just come down to my mood that day. One is the stock Dark Eldar Archon model with a Dark Elf Corsair head; the other is a Dark Elf Lord with Dark Eldar weapons. 









































Wyches
These don't make it into the 1850 build, but at lower points (and at 2000) they make an appearance. 









Incubi
At 1850, I run nine of these guys with my Archon in a Raider. Eggs in a basket, I know... but they can clean out a fortified position without a whole lot of help, and are a simple fix for big Terminator squads I can't spend time shooting at. 









Kabalite Warriors
I'm currently in the process of adding two more squads to the army, as well as replacing the Sybarites with models armed with splinter rifles. I've found that the Agonizer isn't really worth the points. I'll still run a Sybarite in each unit so somebody can get socked by the power fist in a challenge if need be, but I don't see any point in giving them anything. 

















Succubus
I had originally wanted to run a Succubus as a second HQ, but I ended up taking the points and bringing more Troops instead. Thusfar, it's worked better. 









Mandrakes
Great models. Questionable unit. I've found they're great at turning up turn 3 or so and grabbing Linebreaker, and/or engaging heavy weapons teams for a turn, though. For what the unit costs to field, it's become worth it, even if they don't actually kill anything. 









Lelith Hesperax
When the Dark Eldar were released, the Succubus was a second-wave model. I wanted to run one at the time, so I picked up Lelith and converted her. Now that there's a Succubus model, I guess I've got Lelith handy if I ever want to use her... although I doubt very much I ever do. I'm not a fan of running named characters. 

















Death Jester
I picked up some Harlequins just to paint a while back, and the only one I ever finished was the Death Jester. I got sidetracked with other projects. I'll probably finish the unit up at some point in the not too distant future, though.










Stay tuned for some pictures of the vehicles...


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good man!


----------



## Tawa

They're ok I suppose :wink:


Nah, great work :so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the first model for my April Painting Deathmatch entry.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I picked up a Broadside just to paint for funsies. Not a bad kit. It's -much- larger than I'd expected it to be-- it's bigger than a Space Marine Dreadnought. It's a tiny bit taller, and just as bulky. It's not terribly posable, though-- you can angle the gun up and down a little, and position the head and the support systems as you see fit, but the body and legs basically can be assembled in one pose.


----------



## warsmith7752

Really good freehand on that, white looks nice and clean which is impressive because.... um.... its white.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished up my Painting Deathmatch entry for the month-- Forge World Plague Marines.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Life's been a little hectic lately... I've gotten a lot of progress done on a lot of models, but have completed very few things. 

This is my entry for this month's Painting Deathmatch:









I'm not really happy with how it came out... admittedly, the cast was screwed up so I didn't really put that much effort into it. I may sit down and clean it up at a later date.


I've also been meaning to replace my Chapter Master model for my Lions Rampant, and finally built and painted one. I still have a lot of stuff left to do on him as far as his display base and retinue go-- the base he's on is temporary-- but here he is at the moment.


















I seem to have neglected to post pictures of my gaming table. I'm still working on a lot of terrain for it-- this is about a third of the amount of terrain I like to play with on the table. 









One of my favorite (and largest) buildings:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished a new Devastator Squad; this edition has required up-gunning the anti-tank support.


----------



## Jacobite

Looks good mate, where are those little golden wings from?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> Looks good mate, where are those little golden wings from?


They're actually off of the Rhino-- it's the little flat aquila bit. I just cut the wings from it and attached it to either side of the power pack. Although I imagine the helmet wings from the Dark Angels sprue would also work in that spot, although they'd be a lot bigger.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Another Predator from the Chapter Armoury; this makes #14. 

















A Predator squadron, including the new one, advances through the ruins of an Imperial outpost.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work there Horus! :so_happy:




The Son of Horus said:


> Another Predator from the Chapter Armoury; this makes #14.


Egg Squeeze me? Baking powder? :shok:


----------



## TheReverend

Great work, love the colour scheme


----------



## The Son of Horus

Tawa said:


> Egg Squeeze me? Baking powder? :shok:


Baking powder? But yes. 14 Predators. This is the list of what I own for my Space Marines... Astartes Lions Rampant I've built the whole Chapter.


----------



## Kaiden

Love the marines colour scheme, and that tau is good too.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry

Interesting weathering done on the tanks, if I had to critique them it might be that they look a bit too yellow, maybe some brown around the bottom would help. The rest of the P-log looks great though, your metallics and flesh are superb! I also love the armor highlighting you gave the Dark Eldar, very nice!


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


> Baking powder? But yes. 14 Predators. This is the list of what I own for my Space Marines... Astartes Lions Rampant I've built the whole Chapter.


Holy f..... :shok:


----------



## The Son of Horus

So I've been painting random stuff lately... 

Captain of the Third Company, Brother-Captain Valentinian









The four Captains of the Battle Companies together-- (From left to right) Porthos, Valentinian, Vespasian, and Athos d'Elysee. 









The Command Squad of the Fifth Company needed an overhaul... I still need to finish the sergeant, but...


----------



## Orochi

3rd picture, centre model... what protocol does he follow?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Orochi said:


> 3rd picture, centre model... what protocol does he follow?


Bitchslapping heretics. With a bigass axe. :victory:


----------



## DeathJester921

I'm guessing he pulled a Blood Ravens on the Dark Angels? 

Good job overall. I like what I see


----------



## The Son of Horus

DeathJester921 said:


> I'm guessing he pulled a Blood Ravens on the Dark Angels?
> 
> Good job overall. I like what I see


My Chapter's veterans all wear robes. Not really stealing from the Dark Angels... just a way to show rank easily on the table (and convey the monastic, religious nature of the Chapter.)


----------



## DeathJester921

I was kidding, actually. Figured it'd be a funny comment to make


----------



## The Son of Horus

Inflection is hard to read on the interwebs sometimes. :X


----------



## DeathJester921

Would you have known it was a joke had I said, "I'm guessing they pulled a Bloody Magpies on the Dark Angels?"


----------



## The Son of Horus

Inexplicably, I never photographed any of my Land Raiders. This isn't something I painted recently, but I figured I probably ought to at least add it to the gallery album for the Chapter, and it was worth posting 'em here as well.

Land Raider Crusader attached to the Chapter Armoury


----------



## Jacobite

Love the freehand, it looks great, any chance of more of a close up on it?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Got my Reaper Kickstarter in finally, and I couldn't resist painting this guy up in one sitting. I normally put my minis in a ghetto light box made from sheets of printer paper but Cthulu was having none of that, so you'll have to forgive the cluttered painting desk! I played around with highlighting using an airbrush on this, since it was big enough to actually practice a bit on. It stands about as tall as a Warhound Titan...


----------



## Tawa

Lovely work there Horus! :so_happy:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

wow love the model. and the painting

didnt know Cthulu had a tail. i also thought that his penis was all wiggly and tenticly like his face


----------



## Old Man78

great plog, really great! would rep you but gots to spread the love around more first! love the lions rampant and tau minis in particular, please tell how you do your white, I can't paint white for love nor money.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Oldman78 said:


> great plog, really great! would rep you but gots to spread the love around more first! love the lions rampant and tau minis in particular, please tell how you do your white, I can't paint white for love nor money.


Thanks!


So for white. I start most things that are going to be predominantly white by either using The Army Painter Skeleton Bone primer or by spraying them black and then airbrushing them Reaper Master Series Aged Bone (which is kind of like the old GW Bleached Bone but a touch darker.) 

It then gets a wash of Agrax Earthshade to define the recesses. 

Next, I apply a layer of Reaper Master Series Aged Bone. Then a layer of white. Usually takes a couple passes to get a smooth finish on the white. No real way around that, unfortunately. Just needs thin coats so it doesn't clump up.

For large models like vehicles, I start the same basic way but I airbrush the white on, and then go back and shade in the recesses later.


----------



## Chaosftw

Holy crap Horus!!!!!

That guy is super cool! love the color choice as well, that subtle green really works with that belly color you chose!

+rep


----------



## Jacobite

Really well done there mate, I can't help but think he is a bit big for the base though. That mini would make a great starting point for an alternative Great Unclean One I think.


----------



## The Son of Horus

As per Jac's request, a close-up on the text on the Land Raider. I painted this model probably four years ago now... my technique has drastically improved in the meantime. Looking at it this close really shows the flaws in the painting, I think... I might go back over it with the airbrush and smooth out the white in the next day or so, and reapply the text.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Nothing too exciting... Finished a Vengeance Weapon Battery for the store, and thought I'd finished the Lord Executioner for myself, but after looking at the picture, I clearly need to go back and work on the jump pack some more.


----------



## Jacobite

What's wrong with the jump pack? with the exception of the jump pack laurels, which, let's face it, have never been GW's strong point it looks fine. In fact the head looks awesome, as always.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> What's wrong with the jump pack? with the exception of the jump pack laurels, which, let's face it, have never been GW's strong point it looks fine. In fact the head looks awesome, as always.


Much appreciated. The details just seem sloppy on the jump pack and it could use a round of highlights on the green, I think. The silver has spilled over into some recesses, and the contrast on the parchment are a bit too much... I might pop the jump pack off and just start it over from scratch.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I painted this a while ago but never posted it for some reason. I always thought it was silly that the Captain of the 9th Company (the Devastator Reserve) couldn't have a heavy weapon. So despite the fact that this isn't a game legal model, I figured for the sake of just having something cool to represent the 9th Captain, I'd paint this up.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've been working on terrain a lot lately. There are a lot of great new kits from Games Workshop out, and I'm lucky enough to get copies from the local store in exchange for painting their copies. Not a bad gig, eh? 

When I paint terrain, I always take the approach that the terrain should supplement the appearance of the models interacting with it, rather than stand out as a work of art in and of itself. So I tend to go a little light on detail work, and focus on broad gradients and letting the sculpted detail on the piece draw the eye to the more carefully painted miniatures on it. I've found that an airbrush is indispensable in doing terrain work-- without it, even simple pieces take forever, and the natural gradient an airbrush creates makes it possible to do very simple weathering and effects on terrain without spending more than a few minutes on each model.

First off, I've painted the Aquila Strongpoint. The turret comes off in case anyone ever wants to use the thing as a vortex missile strongpoint instead. But I figure 99% of the time, the thing'll just be used as a ruin or an intact building with a dilapidated gun, and in that case, the macro cannon is much cooler looking. 


























I've also begun work on a pair of complete Wall of Martyrs sets-- I've only finished one trench section so far. All the detail is painted, but the eye still naturally goes to the Space Marines manning the trench, I think-- which is important in terrain work, in my opinion-- don't want people paying more attention to the trench line than the models fighting over it!



















I also painted up a couple new Librarians for the Lions Rampant, so that I could field a Librarius in Apocalypse if I ever got the urge to. Librarians of my Chapter do not wear Chapter livery-- they wear the Codex-required blue armor, but do not bear the Lion Rampant or the fleur de lys, and if anything appears on their shoulder pads, it's phrases like "witch."


----------



## The Son of Horus

Slowly but surely, I've been chugging away at the pile of terrain at my desk... I arranged everything into a little complex on my table... maybe about a third of what I have is done.


----------



## Nordicus

That looks awesome man - Great work!


----------



## Jacobite

Love that Libby formation, laying down the hurt! Makes me tempted to make one myself (as if I haven't got enough to do!). Is there a Chaplin equiv?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> Love that Libby formation, laying down the hurt! Makes me tempted to make one myself (as if I haven't got enough to do!). Is there a Chaplin equiv?


I wish there were a Chaplain one, but there's not. Maybe they'll make one sometime, though.


----------



## Jacobite

I suppose fluffwise it doesn't work in quite the same way does it?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Not really an update, but it occurred to me that I'd never bothered taking a picture of my usual 1850-point army. Better late than never, right? I mean, it's going to be completely changed in a month in all likelihood.


It's a Captain, a Chaplain, three Tactical Squads with Rhinos, two Assault Squads, a Devastator Squad, and a Predator. Tactically flexible, equally capable at forming a firing line as it is charging forward and taking the fight to the enemy. It's been a configuration I've leaned heavily on since probably early 4th edition. I don't anticipate the new Codex changing the army much. If anything, I'll have more points to play around with.


----------



## The Son of Horus

And some better pictures taken with some daylight in the garage... 

5th Company Strike Force; Tactical Squads Cervantes, Augustine, and Pathalus, Assault Squad Leon, Assault Squad Diodore, Devastator Squad Osannus, Brother-Captain Athos d'Elysee, Chaplain Hector Krassos, attached Rhinos, and Predator Annihilator from the Armoury.

















Tactical Squad Cervantes









Tactical Squad Pathalus; Sergeant Pathalus and several troopers man the defense line.









At the forefront of Assault Squad Leon leads Captain Athos d'Elysee and Chaplain Hector Krassos. 









Assault Squad Diodore









Devastator Squad Osannus, 5th Company


----------



## revolantis

Your army looks absolutely stunning when arrayed on the table like that. It just goes to show how great scenery can complement nicely painted miniatures.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've sadly not had a lot of time to paint much new stuff lately, since I'm in the process of opening a game store. Me, in charge of a business. Can you imagine? I hope so, because I'm going to have an online discount available to Heresy Online members! So stay tuned on that-- it's going to be epic. 

Anyway, even though I haven't had a lot of time to work on new models, I've been working on photographing more things that I just never bothered taking pictures of. 

So here are a gaggle of Chaplains.









And an assortment of Scouts. I have around 40 Scouts out of the roughly 100 I own painted, I think... My 10th Company is something I've slacked on because I find them borderline useless in the game. I love the models, so I never had any issue talking myself into collecting the 10th Company for the Chapter. They don't bear the Chapter icon because they're not initiated warriors, but instead have a squad number on their right shoulder pad and the fleur de lys on their left.


----------



## Jacobite

Dam you and your HQ'y goodness. You keep giving me ideas! Some old and classic minis in that Chaplin group I especially like old Mr Ape Skull with the hawk.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> Dam you and your HQ'y goodness. You keep giving me ideas! Some old and classic minis in that Chaplin group I especially like old Mr Ape Skull with the hawk.


I actually prefer the old HQ models to the new ones. Well, at least the last batch-- I'll wait to pass judgement on the new plastics coming out until I have them on my desk. Something about the older models made them easier to paint well... I've never been able to put my finger on why. 

I also have all the old Librarians, although I can't for the life of me find several of them. It's easy to misplace a model or three when you have around eleven hundred Space Marines.

I got bored and took a picture of some Lions Rampant armoury assets-









The open garage door and the sun coming up left me with an interesting lighting effect.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've finished refurbishing parts of the 5th Company, and it is now completely and uniformily painted. Now to do it again with the 2nd Company...

Anyway, here's the assembled 5th Company-









Captain Athos d'Elysee leads the battle line at the head of his command squad:









Apothecary Nicus, and Chaplain Hector Krassos; along with elements of Assault Squads Leon and Diodore:









Tactical Squads

















Devastator Squad Quixote:









Armed with lascannons, Devastator Squad Osannus scours any armored assets clear of the rest of the company's advance:









Assault Squads Diodore and Leon:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I picked up a Hunter... actually the only thing out of all the new releases that made the cut in my revised army list for most games. I was pretty pleased with the Hunter/Stalker model. It's a Rhino, with extra side pieces. The Hunter and Stalker turrets both just fit in where the Rhino's top hatch would go, and stay put without glue. So you get both models if you don't glue the turret down. When I'll ever use the Stalker is anybody's guess-- the Hunter is five points cheaper and is more effective at hunting Heldrakes than the Stalker, which is basically the only thing I need it for. Generally, I think the Stalker is an overall more effective unit... it's certainly more threatening to monstrous creatures, and if you run the numbers, against anything that's not AV12, it's more effective than the Hunter's skyspear missile launcher. That being said, against Heldrakes, Vendettas, and Stormravens-- the things I'm most likely to have to address quickly if I need air defense-- the Hunter's numbers are just a touch better.


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


> I was pretty pleased with the Hunter/Stalker model. It's a Rhino, with extra side pieces. The Hunter and Stalker turrets both just fit in where the Rhino's top hatch would go, and stay put without glue. So you get both models if you don't glue the turret down.


That's quite interesting to know. Thank ye gladly! :so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on the Hunter SOH. How easy do you think it would be to use those extra side plates as extra armor on a normal rhino?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> Nice work on the Hunter SOH. How easy do you think it would be to use those extra side plates as extra armor on a normal rhino?


If you don't mind the pitons, pretty easy-- the whole side assembly is one piece. That being said, the price of the Hunter kit is enough more than a regular Rhino kit that you might actually come out ahead just buying Forge World Extra Armour if that's what you want the side pieces for.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I had some store credit burning a hole in my pocket, so I picked up the Reclusiam Command Squad. I figured I needed another command squad for the Chapter anyway, I could always find a home for another Rhino chassis, and I've always collected the assorted different Space Marine officer models. 

I know a lot of people were kind of lukewarm about this Chaplain, but I really like the sculpt. I like the bigger crozius, the advancing but still clearly preaching pose, and the inclusion of more purity seals and the reliquary on the backpack. Since it comes with two different heads, you can pretty easily use the skull helmet on another marine with a lot of fancy stuff on his armor and paint it black and get a second Chaplain out of it if you really wanted to, too. I think I overhighlighted the edges of the purity seal wax... it's funny how flaws you don't see on the miniature when you're holding it and even looking closely at it pop up in a photo. I guess I'll go back and put a couple red glazes over the wax to tone that harsh pink edge down.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Since the completion of refurbishing the 5th Battle Company, I've decided to take a break from painting rank and file Space Marines and do some random other stuff-- dreadnoughts, Rhinos, and some officers just to break up the monotony of painting *********** armor. 

I decided to repaint one of my Contemptors that was in Sons of Horus colors in Lions Rampant colors. I figure if I want another Contemptor later for my Heresy-era army, I can just pick up the dedicated Sons of Horus model. I debated for a long time whether I wanted the Chapter to even -have- Contemptor dreadnoughts, and I finally settled on painting at least one, and I might add more later. The text on the torso fully reads "My strength lies in faith undying" but the 'My' ended up being mostly covered by the lascannons. 



























I also have been giving thought to company banners. My Chapter, at this point, doesn't have anything more painted than what I've posted either in here or in my army showcase-- I own the physical models for the entire Chapter, and at one point much more of it was painted. However, my skill has improved over the years, and I decided to prime over several Companies' worth of Marines and paint them to a new, higher standard. With that in mind, the pictured 5th Company is actually the only Battle Company that's fully painted at the moment.

So the next thing I'm going to tackle is the 2nd Battle Company. I have most of the first Tactical Squad finished, and I started thinking about what I wanted to do for the banner. My Chapter doesn't really display company colors-- they show a numeral on the right knee or greave with a company number, but that's about it. I wanted to still incorporate the Codex Company color into the Company's heraldry somehow, though. So for the 2nd Company's banner, I decided to paint a variation on the Chapter icon in warm yellows and tans to echo the 2nd Company's heraldic color, gold.


----------



## Kreuger

Hey, these are looking good. I really like the overall effect of the standard bearer, but it seems looser some how than many of your other miniatures. It might just be the more impressionistic standard.

The contemptor looks pretty awesome. I really like the text on the body, but considering how clear that is, the squiggly text elsewhere seems out of place. But I think the weathering worked well.


----------



## Deneris

Is it me, or does the golden lion rampant look like it's trying to climb the "wall" of the banner?

Kreuger has a good point, it DOES look Impressionistic...


----------



## The Son of Horus

When I do freehand stuff, I tend to have an impressionist style. I think it's because the old man is into impressionist art, and I got dragged to museums a lot as a kid, and my mind has always associated that style with sort of classy European art. The Lions Rampant are a blend of French, Spanish, and Italian as far as cultural influence of the Chapter goes, and the great impressionists were French and Spanish. So the style fits the Chapter...at least, in my mind. 

For the Chapter's banners, I want to do an assortment of Lions Rampant, saintly images, and neo-gothic imagery in that sort of impressionist style. This is the First Company's Banner, for the sake of comparison:









Overall though, I do agree that the banner came out looking a little too loose, style-wise. I will go back and touch it up some more. 

I've finished the first Tactical Squad for the 2nd Company, Tactical Squad Finaeus-









And the 2nd Company's apothecary, Brother-Apothecary Lorenzo-









Not great pictures. One of these days I'm going to buy a new camera that doesn't suck. I swear, camera phones are better these days than my camera...




On a somewhat unrelated note, I've finally settled on an 1850-point standard army list for the Lions Rampant using the new Space Marine Codex. I was initially going to run it as a straight Codex: Space Marines army, but it occurred to me there was literally no reason not to take an allied detachment to bring a better Chaplain and scoring Assault Squads rather than use the Codex versions. Both the better Chaplain and flexibility offered by scoring Assault Squads lines up nicely with the background for the Chapter, I think.

Chapter Tactics: Ultramarines
HQ/
Captain
Brother-Captain Athos d'Elysee armed with dual lightning claws, jump pack, artificer armour, Warlord.

HQ (Allied)/
Reclusiarch 
Brother-Chapain Hector Krassos, armed with a bolt pistol, crozius, jump pack.

TROOPS/
Tactical Squad Augustine
10-strong. Veteran Sergeant armed with a power fist and boltgun. Meltagun, Heavy Bolter. Rhino APC.

TROOPS/
Tactical Squad Pathalus
10-strong. Veteran Sergeant armed with a power fist and boltgun. Plasma Gun, Heavy Bolter. Rhino APC.

TROOPS/
Tactical Squad Faustino
10-strong. Veteran Sergeant armed with a power fist and boltgun. Plasma Gun, Heavy Bolter, Rhino APC.

TROOPS (Allied)/
Assault Squad Leon
10-strong. Sergeant armed with dual lightning claws. Hand Flamer, Plasma Pistol.

TROOPS (Allied)/
Assault Squad Diodore
10-strong. Sergeant armed with a bolt pistol and power fist. Hand Flamer, Plasma Pistol.

HEAVY SUPPORT/
Devastator Squad Osannus
10-strong. Four lascannons. Sergeant armed with a boltgun.

HEAVY SUPPORT/
Hunter

HEAVY SUPPORT/
Predator Annihilator
Twin linked lascannon, lascannon sponsons.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've been hesitant to paint more rank and file Marines until foam from KRMulticase shows up. However, it's currently stuck in customs limbo, and with the government shutdown...who knows when it'll get here. So in the meantime, I painted a couple Librarians to add to the Chapter Librarius. 


















And a group shot of all my painted Librarians. I still have four left sitting in simple green at the moment, including the original Tigurius sculpt. I do own three different Librarians in Terminator Armour-- the old one on the 25mm base, the current model, and the Space Hulk one. But, my Chapter's attitude regarding psykers prohibits them from displaying Chapter heraldry-- they're very much pariahs-- so there's no way they're getting their hands on terminator armour. So I figure those pieces are just sort of extraneous elements of the collection, which I might paint up as a different Chapter just for the sake of doing something different at some point.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum

Just read through all 10 pages and your work is amazing! I have no better word for it. It makes me want to paint, haha. I absolutely love how the Reclusiam Chaplain looks, Chaplains are my favorite space marine HQs (which is why I love my Dark Apostles) and he looks great! I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## The Son of Horus

DarkDisciple_Nahum said:


> Just read through all 10 pages and your work is amazing! I have no better word for it. It makes me want to paint, haha. I absolutely love how the Reclusiam Chaplain looks, Chaplains are my favorite space marine HQs (which is why I love my Dark Apostles) and he looks great! I look forward to seeing more.


Glad you like it!


I feel like I'd be negligent as a Chapter Master not to at least have some grav guns present in the ranks somewhere. I mean, it's a major feature of Codex: Space Marines at this point, and whether you think they're any good or not (and I'm on the "not" side), when you're talking about literally a thousand Space Marines, somebody's probably got one. 

I gave a lot of thought to how I wanted the Lions Rampant grav weapons to look. Something about the design of the gun reminds me of Necron weapons for some reason, so I decided to go with a glowing green effect on it.


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


>


Nice work on that grav gun


----------



## Matcap

I'm a fan of Lorenzo!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Nice work on the grav gun. A different spot colour might have helped it stand out a bit more, but it is still well done. Very impressed with the Librarius. That DV libby fits in nicely.


----------



## The Son of Horus

One of the more complicated parts of tackling building an entire Chapter is the armoured assets. It's purely budgetary-- the infantry isn't nearly as bad as building the Chapter's motor pool. However, I have finished the Lions Rampant Stormravens-- the Ultramarines (based on the GW site's bundle) only have three, so three's plenty for the Lions Rampant as well! 

Here's two (one of which I finished this evening) flying over the battlefield:









And the third after a spray of Army Painter Skeleton Bone (which is what I start my white from). I'll have to touch up the primer coat with an airbrush later where the spray didn't connect.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Is that 3rd SR competely glued together before you spray it, or do you just use bluetac to hold it for spraying? I can imagine it's pretty awkward painting it all in one piece.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Khorne's Fist said:


> Is that 3rd SR competely glued together before you spray it, or do you just use bluetac to hold it for spraying? I can imagine it's pretty awkward painting it all in one piece.


You'd be surprised. It's all glued together-- I left the turret on top and the pilot's canopy off, but otherwise it's one piece.


----------



## The Son of Horus

While that first coat of paint on the new Stormraven is drying, I thought I'd show what's done of the 2nd Battle Company so far. Rather than repaint an old Company, I decided to just work from the ground up on this one.

So at the moment, Tactical Squads Finaeo and Rheo, Chaplain Theseus, and Captain Porthos.

























I guess I didn't get them at the right angle to see it, but each has a "II" on their right knee or greave to denote their Company-- if you look back at the 5th Company, those models all have a "V" on their greave or knee. Company colors are all well and good for Ultramarines, but I prefer a more uniform look across the Chapter.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the third Stormraven. At least, as much as I could. The clear plastic sprue was jacked up... the warped part of the cockpit canopy was easily concealed by the armored cowl that goes over it, so no biggie there, but the servitor turret canopy was basically a nonexistent blob of clearish plastic on the sprue. So I haven't been able to finish the turret yet, but a replacement is on its way, so no biggie.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished a techmarine today. I'd had this sitting in simple green for a while and never had gotten around to repainting it. One of the claws on the servo-harness was broken, and as this is the metal model rather than the current finecast version, it was far easier to just make a new servo arm out of spare bits rather than try to get it to bond. A couple targeters from a hunter killer missile assembly, a touch of green stuff, a tow hook from a Rhino, and the spotlight assembly from a Leman Russ later, and I had a serviceable servo arm replacement.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work on the SR's, certainly inspiring to see 3 of them together like that. Nice rebuild on the Techmarine although you do seem to have some of that grass contaminating parts of the mini.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> Nice work on the SR's, certainly inspiring to see 3 of them together like that. Nice rebuild on the Techmarine although you do seem to have some of that grass contaminating parts of the mini.


ack you're right. Luckily, just blowing it off took care of that. Static grass sticks to everything, it seems...


----------



## The Son of Horus

I got a new airbrush the other day. The one I had is a solid double-action gravity feed, but it lacks the fine control that I'm looking for now. I'll continue to use it for basecoating work and laying down large areas of paint on terrain, and probably for other airbrush applications where precision lines are less important. So I decided to rummage through my box of unpainted terrain and grab a couple pieces to practice with the new brush on. 

I have no idea where the tail fin for the crashed aquila lander is, but if I ever find it, I'll attach it. Apart from drybrushing the grey onto the black to get the broken urban ground, and applying a wash of Nuln Oil to the metal areas, this was painted 100% with the airbrush. The finer controls over air pressure and a valve controlling the needle in a second point besides the trigger have made me need to adjust my paint mix-- I found I actually had the paint too thin in a lot of cases, so I was getting the 'spidering' effect with the oranges in particular. But for a rust effect, that's not entirely a bad thing... makes it look like that's where water has run down the thing over time. 










I also have a set of the planetstrike limited edition craters that I never messed with for some reason. Decided to play with a lava effect on the lance strike crater. I think it came out pretty well.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work on those, Horus


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The lance strike crater looks fantastic. Even better than the GW paint job on them when they were released.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Playing around with the airbrush some more. Painted up the statue from the Honoured Imperium kit to match the ruined aquila I already had done. Another Tactical Squad for the 2nd Company is almost finished...that'll likely be the next update.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice work TSOH, that's really the only terrain peice that GW has produced bar the crashed lander that's tempted me. It's a pity he looks like he needs to go to the bathroom though (the sculpt that is).


----------



## The Son of Horus

Tactical Squad Hypnos, 3rd Tactical Squad of the 2nd Company: 









And I got bored so I decided to do another Contemptor. Honoured Brother Castus:









With my other Contemptor-









I wanted this one to look like he'd been a Chaplain in life, so I made a Crozius for him using a spare hand from a Minotaur from WFHB, green stuffed some armor onto the hand, and added the helmet wings from the Dark Angels Veteran sprue.


----------



## neferhet

Good work on the contemptors. here and there the white paint looks kinda thick, however (and on the Tac squad too, tbh).


----------



## The Son of Horus

*Edit* Derp, breakin' rules.

I airbrush the white on... it doesn't look thick to me in the pictures, but if it does to you, it's probably just me being a crappy photographer. The models are pitted in some places, so where the surface is uneven, that's the model, not the paint. I also just realized I haven't finished the sergeant for the Tactical Squad... I had put him away a couple days ago and I guess when I was setting stuff out I didn't even realize I still had cleanup and some highlights left to do. Oops.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Not much of an update, but I figured with a third of the Second Company painted up, I should switch gears from churning out power armoured Astartes. I had this dreadnought sitting on my desk for a while and now seemed like a good time to knock it out. 










I'm going to round out a Terminator Squad and then I'm going to get back to the 2nd Company.


----------



## neferhet

The Son of Horus said:


> The models are pitted in some places, so where the surface is uneven, that's the model, not the paint.


now it makes sense!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Much like the Dreadnought above, this Black Reach Terminator Squad is sort of bland, but is ready to join the painted ranks nonetheless. Certain units just end up getting slightly better treatment, I suppose... units like the last couple that are basically bulk units to fill out the assorted Companies are good to go with a fairly basic tabletop job, I think.


----------



## Kreuger

They're looking good. The terminators and dreadnought are looking cleaner than some of the more "bulk" units.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I painted these squads probably three and a half years ago now. For some reason, I seem to remember them looking a lot better. I remember rushing them to get them ready for an event, but I could've sworn they had come out better. Oh well. I guess maybe the bulk rank and file filler Terminators might just have to be cleaned up a little better and not be the bulk rank and file models... once I clean these up, I might go back and do some better shading and weathering to break up the solid white areas.


----------



## Jacobite

This is a "problem" I have found with mine as well, when you have 60+ Terminators to paint you soon begin to see them as not being special, the advantage you have over somebody like me is that you can compare them to the non-veteran members of the Chapter and use them as a reference point. I don't have that option so instead I've had to give some of them Tartaros or Cataphractii.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> This is a "problem" I have found with mine as well, when you have 60+ Terminators to paint you soon begin to see them as not being special, the advantage you have over somebody like me is that you can compare them to the non-veteran members of the Chapter and use them as a reference point. I don't have that option so instead I've had to give some of them Tartaros or Cataphractii.


It's a good problem to have, though! I think I might paint up a squad in Tartaros armor next. Might help break up the monotony a bit. Out of my 110 Terminators (I ended up with some extras somehow, I made some into a command squad, but the others I haven't found a use for yet. Maybe just alternate squad loadouts.) 30 are in Tartaros armor. I'll end up with like two First Companies for my Chapter when all is said and done so I can field them in either Terminator Armour, Power Armour, or whatever mix I care for. Veterans are the cool part of Space Marines, at the end of the day... all the good weapons and flashy bits.


----------



## Jacobite

I'm just working on my first Squad of Tartaros now and I'm really liking it! For some reason I am finding it nicer to work on than Indomitus pattern. Ask me again after 20 though!

Vets are very cool however when you just doing 1st Company you can get a warped perspective on the Chapters Color Scheme, I need to keep reminding myself that I am doing the Veterans and there for it's ok that they have a bit more color on them than rank and file. 

I've gone for a 60/40 TDA : PA mix for mine just to save my sanity at painting either set. Also going for a TDA command squad at some point (hello Deathshroud!)


----------



## The Son of Horus

Not much of an update. I've been super busy working lately.


----------



## Tawa

Simple, effective head swap.

Nice work, Horus! :so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Since our last escalation league locally just ended, and we have the holiday break coming up, we decided not to start a new league until the new year. We've got a few weeks until Christmas though, so rather than just have dead time on the schedule, we're playing classic Kill Team-- 160 points, with each model acting as an independent character (so you can join them together or run them on their own), with each model drawn from whatever unit in one Codex you want. Models can't have 2+ saves, a total armor value of more than 32, or an armor facing of 12 or higher, nor can models have the Monstrous Creature or Flying Monstrous Creature unit type. Beyond that... it's sort of whatever goes! Models taken from units have to still conform to unit options, so you can't take several Marines with plasma guns-- you can have one per five, basically. Missions are just the regular rulebook missions-- you nominate a model in your squad to be the Warlord (if there's one or more models that are Characters it's got to be one of them), and models count as being scoring units if they're Troops models or if you're playing a mission that makes them scoring-- like Assault Marines in The Scouring or Devastator Marines in Big Guns Never Tire. It's been a lot of fun the last week or so seeing everyone come together and play something most of the local group hasn't done before. And as a side note, it's been a pretty awesome sales tool...

Anyway, I sat and thought for a while about what I'd do for my kill team. I finally landed on five Sternguard and three Scouts. One scout has a heavy bolter, otherwise the models are just stock guys. The scouts camp objectives and basically just hunker down, while the sternguard act in a tactically flexible role either shooting or assaulting (yes, really, they have two attacks each) the opponent as appropriate, and taking advantage of their special issue ammunition to get around cover or crack high-toughness models (such as Plague Marines). 

Anyway, enough about that. Here's the Kill Team.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice use of the old Biker Sergeant, always liked that torso and sadly I've never quite managed to get my hands on one.


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


> Anyway, enough about that. Here's the Kill Team.





Jacobite said:


> Nice use of the old Biker Sergeant





Indeed, consider that idea stolen! :so_happy:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Never had a chance to play kill team but id love to. unfortunaetly my group doesnt Run it. Nice work on the models though.


----------



## Jacobite

That Biker Sergeant mini would also work really well in a tank cupola. "DRIVE ME CLOSER I WANT TO HIT THEM WITH MY SWORD".


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the 2nd Company Command Squad:










And because I had an extra Chaplain Seraphicus around, I decided to play around with converting it. The conversion came out well, but I may go back and repaint parts of it... I'm not really happy with the finish.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Progress continues on the 2nd Company, with the 4th Tactical Squad joining the completed ranks.










And here's the 2nd Company as it currently stands (painted, at any rate-- the rest of the company is just waiting to be painted on my desk.)










I also finally got a replacement turret for the third Stormraven, and finished it.


----------



## Jacobite

Always nice to see your progress SOH, 2nd Company coming along really well!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Very impressive. SOH. Im jealous f your 3 Storm ravens though.


----------



## Tawa

Great work as ever Horus! :so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus

First combat squad for one of the 2nd Company Assault Squads done:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Very pretty as always. Are you freehanding all the Markings?


----------



## Jacobite

Nice stuff, is that thunder hammer one from the GK kits or a kit bash with the head and something else?


----------



## The Son of Horus

@SwedeMarine- Yup, I always freehand everything. I hate transfers... I learned a long time ago that the amount of effort it took to get a transfer to look good was better spent learning to freehand things. I used to use transfers (not on these guys, but on my Chaos Space Marines) and finally I was sick of them peeling off even after having been sealed and treated and all of it. At the end of the day, it's all about breaking the designs into geometric shapes, and then fleshing out the details. I'm not the world's best freehander, but I always have encouraged everyone who paints miniatures to learn to do it instead of using decals... the results are a lot better at the end of the day for learning to freehand, I think.
@Jacobite- Yeah, it's just the Grey Knight thunder hammer. One of the Sanguinary Guard arms is in the exact same pose as the supporting arm for the Grey Knight hammer, so I used that in place of the one that has the storm bolter. I always thought the Angelus Boltguns looked more like bolt pistols anyway...


----------



## The Son of Horus

I have had a Black Legion army for nearly 10 years. While it's not nearly the size of my Space Marine Chapter, it's still a good 15,000 points or so. And in all this time, I never bothered picking up Abaddon. As a character, he never did much for me. But to have so many Black Legionnaires and not have Horus' Chosen... definitely was something I needed to fix.

I love the Forge World sculpt-- I can take or leave Loken, but Abaddon is one of my favorite things they've released in a while. The classic Abaddon model is all well and good, but it's too small these days and doesn't have the same grandeur it once had. This model captures all that, I think. And this way, I have the Heresy-era version to lead the Heresy-era Sons of Horus army if I'm so inclined, too. 

I tried out all of the new technical paints on him-- there's even some Nurgle's Rot on the base where there's a busted pipe. I hadn't had a chance to use most of them yet, and I have to admit, the rust combo of Typhus Corrosion and Ryza Rust really is effortless and looks great.


----------



## CubanNecktie

looks awesome. great colour combo.


----------



## Jacobite

Much better than the Chaosy one I think. Not doing anything fancy on the blade?


----------



## Tawa

Oh, _very_ nice! :so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus

You can only paint so many Space Marines before needing a break. For some reason, Orks have called to me, and I've decided to revisit my Ork army which I largely sold to help a friend who needed money a couple years back. 

While I wait for some shoota boyz' primer coat to dry, I thought I'd show my old Big Mek conversion. I'll probably redo the skin on it. But it's always been one of my favorite conversions-- I figure he's got a Tau shield drone on a leash, and after having jammed a socket wrench in it to disable its AI, it works great as a Kustom Force Field. It's just an Assault on Black Reach Nob who has some extra gubbinz added from the Loota/Burna kit and a Tau gun drone. Pretty simple, and with several attachment points to the Ork's back, it's surprisingly sturdy.


----------



## SwedeMarine

That is a really innovative idea. I think the model works very well as a cohesive piece. it the drone just glued on or do you have him pinned anywhere? i know there isnt much weight to be worried about but still.


----------



## The Son of Horus

SwedeMarine said:


> That is a really innovative idea. I think the model works very well as a cohesive piece. it the drone just glued on or do you have him pinned anywhere? i know there isnt much weight to be worried about but still.


The gubbinz on the underside of the drone attach to the junk in the mek's backpack, so there are actually a couple points of contact. 

Painted some more stuff. 

A few shoota boyz-









A dakkajet!
Weathering vehicles has never really been my strong suite so I'm really pleased with how this came out. I intentionally made the "deez nutz" paint on the nose bad, so it looks like the pilot just slapped it on the plane. 

































I also took a couple pictures of one of my Battlewagons, which I had painted about a year and a half ago. I actually have a lot of Ork stuff painted up... I just sold a lot of the army about a year ago and it seemed like now would be a good time to rebuild the army.


----------



## The Son of Horus

So, I got the Ork bug out of my system for the moment. Sometimes it's fun to just take a break from business as usual and paint up something different.

I picked up a hard copy of Codex: Black Legion the other day. I've had an electronic copy for a while, but I'm one of those people who needs a physical copy of a book to actually use it for gaming. Electronic copies are great for just reading (and it is, after all, mostly background-- there are only a few pages of rules in it.). And as I have sat and read it, I have been reminded of what has always drawn me to the Sons of Horus-- the depth of hate they have, the unquenchable thirst for vengeance, the insane and apocalyptic goal that they have. All the Traitor Legions have compelling stories, but none other is so grandiose or so...somehow understandable, as the fall of the Sons of Horus. Centuries of success, the pinnacle of the pinnacle of human ingenuity, the most favored of the Space Marine Legions, all crushed in the instant that Horus and the Emperor met blade to blade on the Vengeful Spirit above Terra. Theirs is not a unique story, necessarily-- each of the Legions who lost their Primarch at the hands of another were driven insane by it. But none had as far to fall as the Sons of Horus, and where the Iron Hands became huge dicks and the Blood Angels lose touch with reality once in a while, the Sons of Horus decided to end humanity on the altar of the Ruinous Powers. The idea that their Primarch, the Warmaster Horus, who the legion adored almost to a point of worship, could fail so completely, left the Sons of Horus in a position where they would rather set the galaxy aflame than carry on with the shame of their defeat. In all the sci-fi and fantasy settings, there is no organization more inherently homicidal and utterly driven to a goal they know to be the final evil and apocalypse of mankind. 

So, it is time for the 10,000-ish points of Black Legionnaires to come forth from the Eye of Terror (otherwise known as their box in my closet) and cast down the False Emperor. However, the army is quite old, and needs to be repainted to the standard I'm capable of these days.

I painted up one of the Dark Vengeance Chosen models today. Here he is, alongside another refurbished Black Legionnaire. 










I've been playing around with an 1850-point army list, as well. This is what I'm leaning towards. All models who can have Veterans of the Long War have to in the Black Legion supplement, so I didn't include it on the army list-- they all have it though. I'm not really a fan of Cultists, but I figure they can just park on objectives while the Chosen take the fight to the enemy and act as just generally superior Tactical Squads, and the Havocs and Vindicators take care of anything that is a serious threat to them. 

HQ/ Chaos Lord
Mark of Tzeentch, Sigil of Corruption, Lightning Claws, Warlord

HQ/ Chaos Sorcerer
Mark of Slaanesh, Sigil of Corruption, Level 3 Psyker

Troops/ Cultists
14-strong. Autoguns

Troops/ Cultists
12-strong. Autoguns

Troops/ Black Legion Chosen
10-strong. Aspiring Champion has a power fist, boltgun, and bolt pistol. Two plasma guns, one flamer, one power axe. 
--Rhino APC

Troops/ Black Legion Chosen
10-strong. Aspiring Champion has a power fist, boltgun, and bolt pistol. Two plasma guns, one flamer, one power axe. 
--Rhino APC

Troops/ Black Legion Chosen
10-strong. Aspiring Champion has a power fist, boltgun, and bolt pistol. Two plasma guns, one flamer, one power axe. 
--Rhino APC

Heavy Support/ Black Legion Havocs
10-strong. 4 Lascannons

Heavy Support/ Chaos Vindicator

Heavy Support/ Chaos Vindicator


----------



## Jacobite

Looking good, not going to paint the horn on the shoulder pad the same bone color as the ones on the helmet?


----------



## Kreuger

Jac, I was thinking the same thing. Those guys both look good, but I think they would be improved by having their chaosy rivets painted (and all the little details).


----------



## The Son of Horus

I thought about it. But that face on the shoulder pad looks more like it's warping and twisting the armor...like the shoulder pad itself is possessed or something. So I thought leaving the horn the same color as the shoulder pad would sort of emphasize that it was still part of the armor. 

As for the rivets... not sure what you mean. All the rivets were highlighted back after being washed. It's possible that the camera just doesn't pick that up (like it doesn't pick up the red helmet lens well on the right legionnaire), though.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished a Contemptor for my Sons of Horus.

















With Abaddon and my Legion Praetor:










I was disappointed to find out earlier that the Reaper Master Series color, Seafoam Blue, has been discontinued... I will now have to mix several other colors to get the sea green armor for my Sons of Horus... which may not be an exact match. But such is life.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Very nice work SOH. I didnt realize how big the FW Abaddon was .


----------



## The Son of Horus

SwedeMarine said:


> Very nice work SOH. I didnt realize how big the FW Abaddon was .


Thanks. Abaddon is huge-- he's the right scale next to current Terminators, but he's standing on a ton of rubble and has a very "open" pose-- his arms are outstretched and he's clearly in motion rather than standing more at ease like some other characters have been. I think if he were taken off the rubble he'd be as tall as a regular Terminator, but because of his pose he'd still look bigger than the rank and file models. As he is, the top of his topknot comes about to the same height as the top of a regular dreadnought's hull.


----------



## Tawa

More great work, Horus! :good:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've had a bunch of stuff pulling my attention all over the place lately. While the squads I've recently finished don't quite feel up to snuff for me, they are good enough to hit the table for the moment. 

First up, a Tactical Squad for my Sons of Horus. One of the squad members somehow didn't get into the picture... but there are 10 of 'em:









A Black Legion Chosen Squad. I may go back and re-do the black highlights... they're a little loose on some of the models:









And a squad of Cultists for babysitting a back-field objective and just going to ground when shot at. I couldn't be bothered to do these well :laugh:... their job is literally to just stand there and spending more than a couple hours on a 50 point unit just isn't happening...


----------



## SwedeMarine

Very good work on all counts SoH. The chosen are my favortie of the lot.


----------



## zxyogi

Nice work!!
Very nice work!!


----------



## Tawa

Bloody hell! :good:


----------



## Gothic

SoH for your black legion list you need Abaddon to field chosen as troops thought I'd let you know. Love the work so far mate making me wish I could get better and start painting again.

Gothic


----------



## The Son of Horus

Gothic said:


> SoH for your black legion list you need Abaddon to field chosen as troops thought I'd let you know. Love the work so far mate making me wish I could get better and start painting again.
> 
> Gothic


Nope! Check the Black Legion supplement. Chosen are just Troops choices in a Black Legion army; if Abaddon is around, he must be the Warlord (of course) and can upgrade a unit of Terminators to his special bodyguard that have a different name but are the old Justaerin. If I were using just Codex: Chaos Space Marines, you'd be absolutely right, though!


----------



## Gothic

I'll have to replan my army lol


----------



## Deo Duce Comite Ferro

Absolutely terrific pieces here brother. Inspiring !


----------



## torealis

This is an incredible log mate. Kudos.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Perhaps not much of an update, considering there aren't new models in this post, but it's very relevant to the plog overall.

I've been giving some thought to the Black Legion list. And I've decided to make a few adjustments. While festooning everyone who can hold a plasma gun with one seems like a good idea on paper, the price tag for the Chosen squads wasn't meshing with their performance. The plasma guns have, by and large, been wasted. And after giving thought to the armies I typically play against, a more balanced mix of weapons may prove more advantageous. With that in mind, I'm switching the flamer to a combi-flamer, and one plasma gun to a meltagun in each squad-- there's a weapon of opportunity for tank hunting if I absolutely need to (I'm a fan of tactical flexibility), the flamer's there for the one turn I might use the thing but otherwise the model is still contributing at the 24'' mark; and there are still a pair of plasma guns in the squad for shooting up heavy infantry. Ultimately, though, the Chosen want to be in close combat-- they have an extra attack for a reason and there's not a whole lot in the game that stands up well to 30 of them being led by a Lord and a Sorcerer casting buff spells. 

I may still ultimately drop the meltagun in favor of a combi-melta-- while the combi-weapon costs as much as just a straight meltagun, the reality is that this game takes place predominantly at the 18-24'' range these days, and is decided point-blank in the closing turns. Experience has shown that in a tactically flexible unit I should only need the meltagun one turn, if at all-- keeping the bolter on that same model allows the model to continue to contribute to the unit's shooting at further than 12''. 

One pleasant surprise lately has been how well the cultists have performed. So well, in fact, that I think I need fewer of them for what I'm doing. A 3 or 4+ cover save (depending on where they're going to ground) is surprisingly resilient for what are otherwise guardsmen, and I've found many people opt to ignore the cultists until later in the game anyway and instead focus on the Chosen, meaning the Cultists don't even need to go to ground and can continue to support with their autoguns. In some of the games I've played so far with the army, they've actually outperformed the Chosen in terms of shooting effectiveness... which is statistically speaking an anomaly but it has shown me that minimum sized units do what I want them to do just fine, and I don't need to invest in larger squads. 

I will most likely be using the Rhinos to physically block line of sight-- essentially, a wall of metal boxes that goes Rhino-Vindicator-Rhino-Vindicator-Rhino, with the 30 Chosen and the HQ advancing behind. It's rarely an issue for the Havocs to find a vantage point somewhere to shoot over that advancing Rhino wall. And if need be, the Chosen can even ride in the Rhinos... the HQ choices will just have to run along behind and out of line of sight in the one or two situations where the squads are safer in the vehicles. When the Chosen get within 24'', the Rhinos will create fire alleys for them to screen them from enemy fire as best as possible, while the Vindicators go to work on the heavy armored targets the Havocs didn't kill the turn before (keep in mind there's usually a 24'' no-man's land, so there's just one turn of Rhino shield usually), and then the Chosen should typically be in range to charge or continue shooting as necessary on turn 3. It's not that different from my typical strategy with my Space Marines, and it's time-tested and consistently effective. That this list uses Chosen as the staple unit just means I'm bringing more special weapons to bear, and when I do get into close combat, there's not a whole lot that can withstand me. The Chosen can even do a disordered charge and just shrug at not getting their bonus attack on the charge and pretty reasonably attack multiple targets at a time without being overwhelmed, too--something I'm not used to having the ability to do.

Anyway, enough rambling about tweaking the list.

HQ/
Chaos Lord
-Dual Lightning Claws, Mark of Tzeentch, Sigil of Corruption, Warlord

HQ/
Chaos Sorcerer
-Force Sword, Bolt Pistol, Mark of Slaanesh, Aura of Dark Glory

Troops/
Black Legionnaires
-10 Chosen. Rhino APC. Champion has a bolter, bolt pistol, and power axe. One meltagun, one combi-flamer, two plasma guns, one power fist. Veterans of the Long War

Troops/
Black Legionnaires
-10 Chosen. Rhino APC. Champion has a bolter, bolt pistol, and power axe. One meltagun, one combi-flamer, two plasma guns, one power fist. Veterans of the Long War

Troops/
Black Legionnaires
-10 Chosen. Rhino APC. Champion has a bolter, bolt pistol, and power axe. One meltagun, one combi-flamer, two plasma guns, one power fist. Veterans of the Long War

Troops/
10 Cultists
-Autoguns

Troops/
10 Cultists
-Autoguns

Heavy Support/
Black Legion Havocs
-10 Havocs. 4 Lascannons. Veterans of the Long War.

Heavy Support/
Vindicator
-Dozer Blade

Heavy Support/
Vindicator
-Dozer Blade


I'm also working on an alternative list that features Abaddon and the Bringers of Despair... I haven't figured out where to put them in the army yet and what gets cut for them, but... that'll get sorted out sooner or later I suppose.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Took pictures of the two complete squads. Not sure why the combi-flamer guy in the first picture is out of focus... I tried several different pictures but none really came out. Oh well. 

The first squad:

















And the second:


----------



## Tawa

Stop with the great work already!

I can't keep up! :laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished a couple vehicles. I decided to try freehanding the signature Chaos banding on the hulls and use a progression of red through yellow to have a sort of "burning" effect with it. Not sure if I like how it came out, though. Both vehicles are rescues from either my (very) old Black Legion army that is being refurbished, or ebay... so I went with an intentionally loose painting style on them overall to help hide the models' physical imperfections.

A vindicator:









And a Rhino:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Been cranking out Black Legionnaires-- at this point, I have only twelve Marines, a Rhino, and a Vindicator to paint and the 1850 list will be done!

So to start off what's gotten done... these Terminators don't actually make the 1850-point list, but I wanted to have a unit for the army anyway in case I ever feel like running them instead of one of the Chosen squads. They're enough cheaper than a Chosen unit the way I've got my Chosen equipped that I can drop my Lord for Abaddon and bring the Terminators along with him, and still come in nicely at 1850. Or, they can give a cultist squad the boot (for the surprisingly negligible points that Cultists are) to fit into a 2000 point list. Five plasma guns, three power axes, a chainfist, and a lightning claw for the Aspiring Champion. 










Next up are the Havocs. I still have the Aspiring Champion and one more lascannon to paint to finish the 10-man squad. 









Another batch of Cultists. These guys look like crap, but I refuse to spend more than about 15 minutes per model on them... they're there to babysit objectives and get shot. Although my contempt for them seems to have been all my Cultist squads have needed to consistently outshine my Chosen at range in four of the five games I've played with the army in the last two weeks... The lesson here, I suppose, is to never underestimate what negative reinforcement can do.









My Lord, Tullis Satrael, Captain of the 17th Grand Company of the Sons of Horus Legion. I'm also in the process of repainting my old model of him, which is armed with a Chaos Warrior's shield and a daemon sword. For this list though, he gets lightning claws, so I made a new model for him.









Another Rhino, this one for the second Chosen squad:









A Dark Apostle (the Chosen Champion from DV). I don't know when I'll actually play with him, but I own ~15,000 points of Black Legionnaires. I should have a Dark Apostle for 'em, and painting a random character is a nice break from painting squads.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Made a couple objective markers for my Black Legion army. A pile of guns, and a casualty carrying some sort of biohazardous (or possibly daemonic) munition that the Black Legion wants to recover!


----------



## Jacobite

Looking good TSOH, reminds me I need to get on and build some.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Same here. Although i cant say they will be of the same quality as yours.


----------



## venomlust

I love 'em all, man!












Could we get a closeup of the axe (I think? On the left) wielder? I always love seeing axemen.


----------



## The Son of Horus

venomlust said:


> I love 'em all, man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we get a closeup of the axe (I think? On the left) wielder? I always love seeing axemen.


Sure. I wasn't happy with how that particular model came out, so I replaced it with the Aspiring Champion plastic model that has a power axe. (This Guy)

It didn't come out highlighted well, and the arms break constantly, even after being pinned in place... in the picture they aren't even lined up right because I stopped caring after replacing the model with a different one. I fished him out of the box of 15000-ish points of random other Black Legionnaires for the requested close-up though!


----------



## venomlust

He looks like a mean s.o.b., thanks for indulging me.


----------



## Jacobite

Thats the DC thunder hammer arm isn't it? I too have had problems with it not lining up. It was going to be used on my Crimson Fury Libby but I scratched it when I had issues making it look right.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> Thats the DC thunder hammer arm isn't it? I too have had problems with it not lining up. It was going to be used on my Crimson Fury Libby but I scratched it when I had issues making it look right.


Yes, it's the Death Company hammer arm. Good to know I'm not the only one who has had issues with this bit.


----------



## Iraqiel

The Son of Horus said:


> Made a couple objective markers for my Black Legion army.


I rate you for this, Themed objective markers make a game more fun! Well... to me, at least.



The Son of Horus said:


> Yes, it's the Death Company hammer arm. Good to know I'm not the only one who has had issues with this bit.


Well... some might say you've improved on it... with the power of the dark gods!


----------



## DeathJester921

The Son of Horus said:


> Yes, it's the Death Company hammer arm. Good to know I'm not the only one who has had issues with this bit.


Good work overall :good:. You've also given me ideas on how to use my large pile of weapon bits.

Also yeah, i've had problems with the same thing. I got the hammer looking as lined up as I could, but its not perfect. You can still tell that it didn't exactly fit right. Guess who ever made the mold didn't bother to check to see if the pieces would actually fit correctly.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Anyway, this is the model I replaced the above derpy axeman with. I don't know why I didn't take a picture of it before... it's been painted for a couple weeks now:









Just to take a break from Warhammer, I painted the Reaper Bones Hydra that's been sitting in my box since my Kickstarer package showed up. I run a Pathfinder game weekly, and play in another one, and in both I am the supplier of minis. It never hurts to add another monster to the collection that's ready to hit the table. That being said, Reaper minis don't have nearly the detail that GW figures do, and on big scaly models like this, there's really not much more to be done than drybrush it. I love the Bones range for what they are, though-- super inexpensive, perfect for roleplaying games, and while they're not great for miniature art, they're great for putting playing pieces on the table. The Hydra is about the size of a Maulerfiend/Forgefiend, for the sake of how big it actually is.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Decided I should probably clean up my old Be'lakor model. I don't know if I'll ever use him as Be'lakor himself, but I do need a daemon prince handy in case one of my characters manages to roll Dark Apotheosis. I cleaned up a few of the highlights that weren't great, and put him up on a rock. He came on the 40mm base originally, so I didn't really see any reason to put him on a larger base-- I know he now comes on a 60mm one, though. 


























And I finished the Aspiring Champion for the third Chosen Squad.


----------



## Gothic

I love the idea for using the warriors of chaos shield.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Gothic said:


> I love the idea for using the warriors of chaos shield.


Thanks! I actually got into Warhammer Fantasy by kitbashing the Warriors of Chaos models with Chaos Space Marines-- I have quite a few Chaos Space Marines with Warriors of Chaos swords, axes, maces, and shields. Back at the start of 4th Edition, the Chaos Space Marine box came with enough bolt pistols and close combat weapons to arm six models with close combat weapons, but not all eight the box came with. Since the squads had to have matching weapons at the time and couldn't have a bolter, bolt pistol, AND a close combat weapon, kitbashing the Warriors of Chaos box provided a convenient solution to the problem by providing everything needed that wasn't in the Chaos Space Marine box at the time. Eventually, I realized I had so many Warriors of Chaos bodies sitting around that I might as well put an army together. 



I decided to tackle some of the terrain I have sitting around-- I have a couple large boxes of unfinished terrain, and I typically can knock out a piece in one sitting. I intentionally paint terrain a little "loosely" and weather the hell out of it so that it accentuates the models standing in and around it. After all, you don't want the table to be more interesting than your army that's fighting on it! The new Special Effects paints from GW make painting terrain this way a breeze... airbrush the base colors on, slop some Special Effects paint on, and dot in the little details, and you're basically done. 

This particular piece is a (very ruined!) pumping station made from extras left over from a Manufactorum set. I had combined two Manufactorum kits to make a larger piece, so I had some stuff left over. The baseboard on this piece is about 6'' x 4'' though, so it's large enough to actually matter on the table as a small piece rather than simply be table dressing. A given GW building kit (any of 'em--the Manufactorum, Sanctum Imperialis, or Basilica Administratum) should easily make at least three of these. This piece will feature in an article I'm working on for Talk Wargaming about cost-effective, quality terrain (and rip major events who use "the cost" as an excuse for having bare tables) soon, so stay tuned for that!


































And a Space Marine for scale.


----------



## Gothic

I used to the old warriors of chaos arms which I might start using again. These are the warriors I'm on about,


----------



## Iraqiel

The Son of Horus said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Gothic View Post
> I love the idea for using the warriors of chaos shield.
> Thanks! I actually got into Warhammer Fantasy by kitbashing the Warriors of Chaos models with Chaos Space Marines


This conversion and paintjob looks great! I got a whole bunch of Warriors of Chaos Bits to kitbash Chaos Space Marines, but as they were being held in a different city at the time my Guard and now Grey Knights have slid in front priority wise... even though I managed to pick the Chaos back up over christmas.



The Son of Horus said:


> I decided to tackle some of the terrain I have sitting around-- I have a couple large boxes of unfinished terrain


I hear that! Great work with that ruined pump station, it looks excellent.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Maybe not the most exciting update... photographing the Knight is... a challenge due to its size, to say the least. 

While I'm waiting for a critical replacement component for my airbrush, I have kind of done all I can do with the Knight-- the color scheme I have planned really requires an airbrush to do on the armor plates, which have been left off of the model to be painted separately, along with the arms. The armor plates are gong to be blended from a rich jade green out to white, and then have an ivy vine motif painted on top of it in black near the edges. Roses losing their petals will appear in the heraldry alongside saintly imagery-- sort of a very stylized 16th-century French nobility kind of feel. 

I've started the very initial light sourcing work on the back of the Knight:









I'm going to continue to apply series of glazes to smooth out the color transitions for the light sourcing around the engine. I also have a lot of weathering to do on all the metal areas, and particularly around the exhausts still. 

A very simple way to make the knight able to twist its torso on three axis is just gluing a bit of sprue to hold the torso to the pelvis, rather than gluing the ball and socket together.


----------



## Iraqiel

Watching with keen interest.


----------



## Gothic

I thought you would've add the knight to your chaos SoH

Gothic


----------



## The Son of Horus

Gothic said:


> I thought you would've add the knight to your chaos SoH
> 
> Gothic


While my Chaos Space Marines certainly could use a superheavy asset, at the moment, it doesn't appear that Chaos can bring Knights-- they're only available to Imperial armies. Which isn't a bad thing-- I kind of like the idea of the Imperium having something really cool and unique that Chaos doesn't have, and vice versa. Chaos gets the really cool daemon engines (including the problematic Heldrake), the Imperium gets the Knight. 

Besides, I have a Chapter of Space Marines (45,500 points, give or take), a company of Leman Russes (yay original apocalypse release!), maybe 1000 points of Guardsmen otherwise, about 1500 in Sisters, 1850 in Grey Knights, a very misleading 1850 of Space Wolves (it's 24 models... stuff five named characters in a drop pod and watch the magic happen lol)... given the size of my Imperial collection, which far outweighs my Chaos collection in scale and points, it felt right to add the Knight to my forces of the Imperium.


----------



## Jacobite

Nice start SOH, just be careful of the join on the back of those exhausts, seem to be a bit of a gap there.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> Nice start SOH, just be careful of the join on the back of those exhausts, seem to be a bit of a gap there.


Yes, that gets sorted when the top carapace goes on.


----------



## The Son of Horus

After a very brief discussion on interior detail for the Knight on the local facebook group, I decided I should give it a go. An old sentinel pilot, some random bits left over from the Knight, and the remainder of a quad gun that had been chopped up for other conversions, all blue-tacked into place (which is why some of it's a little crooked.) Kind of a fun way to add a little more detail to an already absurdly detailed model, and as I'm still waiting on an airbrush replacement in the mail, it gives me something else to work on while I wait for what I need to do the armor plates.


----------



## torealis

Great start, and a nice idea to include the pilot. How are you painting the carapace? I'm worried about getting a good even coverage without a spray


----------



## The Son of Horus

torealis said:


> Great start, and a nice idea to include the pilot. How are you painting the carapace? I'm worried about getting a good even coverage without a spray


Planning on airbrushing it from a sort of jade green to blend out to white. I'm just waiting for a new airbrush in the mail before I can get cracking on that.


----------



## LTP

Loving your stuff H. Been ages since I've browsed the threads and its grey to see how much this has progressed. Keep up the awesome work


----------



## The Son of Horus

The new airbrush showed up, so I've had a chance to get to work on the armor plates on the torso. I'm playing with the shading and whatnot still-- the shoulder shows what I want it to look like-- it's just sort of a question of playing with the air pressure to get the color transition I want. 

I also tried out the black ivy motif I'm going to put on the thing on the left pectoral plate.


----------



## LTP

Nice, that looks lovely and smooth


----------



## The Son of Horus

Thanks!

I've gotten a little more done on it-- I've dry-fit all the plates in place. I still need to shade and highlight all the gold areas, apply all the iconography, and do the window on the hatch-- it's just basecoated at the moment too. The once all this is done, I'll still have to leave the shoulders last to be glued in place-- I haven't even primed the arms yet and they won't lock into place with the shoulder pad in place. And of course, the model needs to be based. I'd say it's maybe 40% done at this point.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I have completed the 1850-point Black Legion project:









I'll take some better pictures of the squads when there's better light (i.e., when it's light outside... garage where my table is is pretty dark most of the time.)


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've finished my Knight (with the exception of the banner that fits under its crotch)-- Le Chevalier Pieux. I wanted to sort of match my Space Marines, but still have it be distinct from them heraldry-wise. It's a freeblade who has witnessed the Chapter in action and been converted to a profoundly devoted lifestyle in service of the Imperial Creed as a result, thus wearing similar colors to the Chapter and bearing heraldry reflecting the devotion to the Ecclesiarchy. 

All the points of articulation are left free to move-- the head, the waist, both arms (at the shoulder and elbow), and the heavy stubber ball turret.


----------



## Iraqiel

That knight is shaping up very nicely, SoH. The Black Legion Army is very exciting, I'm looking forward to seeing that closer up!

Edit* Ninja'd by a finished Knight that is of titanic loviness. Looks good, love the freehand, throwback to marine reference and Chavalier oath on the shoulder!


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


>


Awesome! :good:



The Son of Horus said:


> I've finished my Knight (with the exception of the banner that fits under its crotch)-- Le Chevalier Pieux. I wanted to sort of match my Space Marines, but still have it be distinct from them heraldry-wise. It's a freeblade who has witnessed the Chapter in action and been converted to a profoundly devoted lifestyle in service of the Imperial Creed as a result, thus wearing similar colors to the Chapter and bearing heraldry reflecting the devotion to the Ecclesiarchy.


That is ace :good:
Love the fluff behind him as well!

Have a cookie! :good:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I need to get a new camera. I'm using a 10-year-old camera at the moment with half a screen of dead pixels... but, with the natural light in the garage during the day, it was possible to photograph the army a little better. Camera still isn't picking up the real fine detail or freehand or anything like that, but it gives an ok idea of what the army looks like. 



















































That being said, I got a better picture of the knight than I've otherwise been able to take.


----------



## Kreuger

Now is a great time to buy a new digital camera. You can get a really stellar camera for pretty cheap these days, especially if you're willing to go mirrorless, but still with interchangeable lenses. 

Many smart phones have a really solid camera as well. Much of my project log was taken with my Samsung Galaxy S II, 8 megapixel.

Granted there is a real and discernable difference between "high megapixels" and the high quality which results from real camera optics and larger image sensors.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'm kind of in between projects at the moment. So it seemed like a good time to knock out some stuff that's just been sitting on the back burner. 

I run a Pathfinder game weekly at the local store, and also play in another Pathfinder game weekly. So I've accumulated assorted random monster and hero figures over the years. I'm running the Wrath of the Righteous campaign (which is a pre-written, very awesome one from Paizo, who makes Pathfinder), and you need quite a few demonic baddies for that one. I also have consistently between 8 and 10 people showing up for the game I run (which is ultimately a sales tool for the store so everyone gets to play even though it's easily twice as many people as the game is meant for.) So, I've needed to paint up some more demons to balance out encounters. And what better way to ratchet up the difficulty for more players than by inserting Bloodletters into the game? 

I had forgotten how little there was to these models. Basecoat red, wash twice, lightly drybrush them with a red-orange, pick out the details, and that's pretty much all there is to it. Kind of makes me miss the old metal Bloodletters even more than I already do-- there was a lot more going on with the greataxes and bestial manes and very detailed horns. Used to take me two hours per Bloodletter with the old metal ones... I painted ten of the current models in one sitting of about the same amount of time.


----------



## Jacobite

The Son of Horus said:


> Kind of makes me miss the old metal Bloodletters even more than I already do-- there was a lot more going on with the greataxes and bestial manes and very detailed horns.



I know the feeling! If a batch of 30 showed up second hand on the local auction site I would jump on them, I know a lot people didn't like them but personally I much preferred them to the current plastics, the axe ones just seemed so much more powerful and intimidating.


----------



## Kreuger

Those blood letters turned out nicely for so little effort!

I definitely know what you mean though. I have a unit from every era of bloodletters, and the latest plastics were so sparse I decided to paint the hands and feet black with gray highlights to suggest "cooled lava." The models just didn't have a lot going on. 

If I recall correctly, they also have unacceptably obvious joins and mold lines. Which honestly were the worst part . . . filling in along all these gaps and trimming/filing mold lines in horns and teeth and hair and claws.

Anyway, I digress. They look good! =)


----------



## The Son of Horus

Kreuger said:


> If I recall correctly, they also have unacceptably obvious joins and mold lines. Which honestly were the worst part . . . filling in along all these gaps and trimming/filing mold lines in horns and teeth and hair and claws.


Oh, they totally do. You can see the gap between the face and the rest of the head on these, and if I were to spin 'em around and show the backs of them, there would be gaps visible where the torso meets the legs. Since I picked up the box purely for roleplaying game use, I didn't worry about fixing any but the worst of those. I have 60 of the last metal Bloodletters for if I ever want to play 40k or Fantasy with 'em.


----------



## Jacobite

The Son of Horus said:


> I have 60 of the last metal Bloodletters for if I ever want to play 40k or Fantasy with 'em.


Oh how I hate you for that!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the new helbrute. It's a great kit-- unfortunately almost impossible to magnetize due to the sharp small angles on the joints, and not possible to make modular otherwise, but it comes with anything and everything it can conceivably choose out of the Codex, and has six head options and there's some choice of pose in the arms. We've been waiting for the Chaos Dreadnought to be in plastic for a very long time now, and I'm happy with the kit that we finally got.


----------



## Ravion

Nice looking helbrute. still gotta build mine. It really is a shame that we can't magnetize the arms for the model. Anyways.... once again nice helbrute.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Ravion said:


> Nice looking helbrute. still gotta build mine. It really is a shame that we can't magnetize the arms for the model. Anyways.... once again nice helbrute.


I think I'm a lot less bothered by the difficulty of making the kit modular than I otherwise would be if I felt like there were multiple options that I'd ever actually use. Where the close combat weapon goes, I can't really ever see myself paying the extra points to upgrade to the thunder hammer or the scourge-- it's not that they're bad (quite the opposite!) but they're not enough better than the power fist to bother spending points on it. Where the ranged weapon goes, the twin linked heavy bolter is cool but will never get used; the reaper autocannon is a great weapon but doesn't really feel like it packs enough of a kick to make the helbrute a decisive model; the multi-melta is fine but everyone and their cousin has at least one from Dark Vengeance, so there's really not a lot of reason to equip the actual kit model with a multi-melta... so that leaves the plasma cannon and the twin-linked lascannon. And, I suppose, if you wanted to drop the close combat weapon for a missile launcher, but the days of the missile launcher have kind of passed, I think-- S8 just isn't enough to reliably penetrate most vehicles these days. The plasma cannon brings an AP2 blast to the table, which is great, but it's not something that the basic infantry are really lacking-- there's at least one plasma gun in every Chaos Space Marine squad I run these days, if not two. So the plasma cannon doesn't really bring anything new to the table that the rest of the army can't handle without investing in the dreadnought to do it. So that leaves the twin-linked lascannon, which I think is the best choice in a vacuum anyway. It's the longest ranged of the weapons available, is the only one that can seriously threaten a vehicle, and it does just fine at killing heavy infantry if you need it to zap something like a Terminator before charging into combat, too. So with all that long winded mess in mind, I just shrugged and glued the lascannon in place.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Lovely Helbrute. Looks like a fun kit to build.


----------



## whittsy

The Son of Horus said:


> So that leaves the twin-linked lascannon, which I think is the best choice in a vacuum anyway. It's the longest ranged of the weapons available, is the only one that can seriously threaten a vehicle, and it does just fine at killing heavy infantry if you need it to zap something like a Terminator before charging into combat, too. So with all that long winded mess in mind, I just shrugged and glued the lascannon in place.


The helbrute does look fantastic! Can't see myself getting one though (as I have 2 DV ones but....), as I have already figured out, the lascannon is the best weapon to use, but whenever I fire them, I roll 1s to wound/pen . I'll stick to obliterators for big guns....


----------



## venomlust

Very cool Helbrute, SoH! I think you made a good choice in the Lascannon/PF combo.

I'm waiting until this Saturday when the dataslate drops to figure out how to equip the 2 I bought. If the Helbrute "champ" or whatever can challenge, I'm very much interested in the Hammer/Scourge combo. But then again, 2 base attacks kinda sucks, so that 3rd could be crucial.

Pretty lame about not being able to magnetize, but as you said, there are so few worthwhile combinations that it's not a big deal.


----------



## Tawa

whittsy said:


> Can't see myself getting one though (as I have 2 DV ones but....)


Point being? :laugh:

I have two of the DV 'Brutes but I'll be adding - at least - one of these in when I get through the current CSM backlog :good:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've had like zero hobby time lately. I picked up a copy of Relic as a demo copy for my store, though, and I've been painting the pieces in it. It's a good test for my new airbrush, and as one-offs, I can sit down and paint one when I have time to work on something and not feel like I'm not making any headway on a project.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've decided to return to the Sons of Horus. Since Reaper discontinued the paint I had been using as the base color for them, and because GW paint is going to be far and away the easiest thing to get ahold of given my contract with them now, I decided to redo the army using Kabalite Green as a base. I'm pretty happy with the results. Interestingly enough, Kabalite Green atomizes really well-- most GW paint is not super airbrush friendly, but this color seems to be for some reason. Still awful at taking pictures of minis, though....


----------



## torealis

I wouldn't worry about the switch. They look incredible.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Picked up a box of Ogryns since the new models are super cool. I really like the way the kit works-- the carapace armor for the bullgryns is separate and fits over the regular torsos, so you can model Ogryn berserkers or whatever with shields and tetsubos and make them look whacked out on combat drugs-- very fitting for traitor Ogryns, I think-- or if you just don't care for the carapace armor and want cooler looking bullgryns. The way the arms fit together isn't super intuitive, but the kit is completely compatible with the Ogre Kingdoms range so there's a wide range of possibilities out there for conversions. Somehow, the idea of a Tyrant chomping down on a cigar, with the power cable cut off of one of the mauls to make something that doesn't look techy, really appeals to me.

I ended up building one Bullgryn (without his armor, which looks cooler in my opinion), one Ogryn, and Nork out of the kit-- I just wanted to paint it, and I didn't care if I had a playable unit from it. I've only finished the Ogryn so far, but Nork and the Bullgryn are more than half done.

The Ogryn:


----------



## Jacobite

The Son of Horus said:


> The way the arms fit together isn't super intuitive, but the kit is completely compatible with the Ogre Kingdoms range so there's a wide range of possibilities out there for conversions.


I'm very pleased about this, I would have been pissed off if they weren't, it wouldn't make any sense at all. What special parts are there specifically for Nork?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Jacobite said:


> I'm very pleased about this, I would have been pissed off if they weren't, it wouldn't make any sense at all. What special parts are there specifically for Nork?


Everything that you see on Nork is specific to Nork, as far as the actual components are concerned-- he only goes together one way, and on the inside of each bit, there's an engraved "N" to let you know that's a bit needed to make Nork. He requires a specific body to fit together correctly, but things like his arms and head could be used on a bone'ead or something and fit just fine as long as you left the armor off.


----------



## Jacobite

Oh you mean he's this mini?










I was really hoping he wasn't. This one doesn't look anything like the way I feel the fluff has portrayed him to be. He looks like sort of thugs from something like Unit 371 rather than the incredibly tough yet bumbling and well meaning abhuman who would drag a ruined chimera out of a ditch and 30 odd meters because there was a medkit inside it and in his simple little brain that was the most efficient way of getting the thing to his badly wounded officer. That could just be me though.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished repainting my Sons of Horus Contemptor to match my other redone Sons of Horus.


----------



## Kreuger

I like everything except the plasma cannon. Compared to the rest of the model, the blue wash over the coils just looks flat. If you do another layer of dry-brush or two I think you'll really have something.


----------



## torealis

A) That ogryn is awesome.

B) I think there's something lacking about the cannon too, but its not the coil. For me, its the casing. Needs more... pop.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Painted up the promo Captain as the Captain of the 9th Company (denoted by the touch of blue on the loincloth) of the Lions Rampant.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Started working on a squad of Sons of Horus Terminators in Tartaros-pattern armor. I had been saving these since the original Tartaros set came out on Forge World... I had never really decided what I wanted to do with the set. If I had it to do over, I'd get the Legion set that doesn't have the aquilas-- they don't look right on the Sons of Horus, but the Legion set didn't exist when I picked these up. I figure maybe this squad just hasn't taken the time to remove them yet or something!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished a Librarian for my Sons of Horus. I think I need to go back and touch up the highlights a bit and add some more weathering around the boots-- it falls a little flat in the pictures.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Also finished up a Predator, and another Terminator.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Here's my Heresy-era Sons of Horus army, as it currently stands. The painted models, at any rate-- I still have a full Tactical Squad, Tactical Support Squad, and Heavy Support Squad on my painting desk, and the army is still growing. I'm not really planning towards any list.

First Captain Ezekyle Abaddon, Honoured Brother Cadon, Terminator Squad Sardonis, Captain Tullis Satrael









Honoured Brother Astor, Tactical Squad Garradon, Predator Destructor, Librarian Hastis Ishmael


----------



## The Son of Horus

A lot of folks have said they felt like the web exclusive Space Marine Captains were kind of underwhelming. I think in Ultramarines colors, they're probably right-- the blue sort of washes out all that's going on with the models. But with a different color scheme, the models are actually quite good. I finished the second Captain tonight-- his heraldry makes him Captain of the 10th Company for the Lions Rampant-- I have the Masters of the Chapter 10th Captain which is sometimes more fitting, but I wanted a version armed a bit more heavily than with just bolter and power sword.


----------



## The Son of Horus

One of these days I'm going to figure out how to take pictures of my stuff that makes them look like they do in person... in the meantime, finished a Sons of Horus Heavy Support Squad.


----------



## Kreuger

Use a different background. Something darker or middle toned. 

The light background is throwing off the contrast and making your models appear very dark.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'm gearing up to move in a couple weeks, so I've packed up most of my hobby stuff. I decided the next unit I wanted to add to my Sons of Horus should be something that is not terribly involved--possibly something that can be assembled straight out of the box and work as a Heresy-era unit, but not be just another tank or something. I landed on a Scout squad with sniper rifles-- they are actually in the army list, although they're very different than Codex: Space Marines Scouts on the table. Also, I haven't seen anyone do pre-Heresy/Heresy-era Scouts at all. 

So here are three of the five finished.


----------



## Tawa

They're very nice.
I'm quite fond of that armour colour to be honest :good:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I periodically take a break from whatever my current project is just to keep things fresh. And with moving day coming up in all of ten days and everything but my paint box packed up at the moment, now was a good time for that break. I've always wanted to do a unit of Necron Lychguard-- they've always been some of my favorite models. I always liked Necrons in general, really, but every time I paint a unit, this time included, I go "and that's why I don't have a Necron army." I've gotten three of the five finished so far, and they're each taking about five and a half hours... so there's absolutely no way I'll ever build an army of them using this color scheme.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thats actually a realy nice color scheme for the Necrons. Ive never liked the usual metallic thats associated with them and this is a very good solution.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I don't typically post unpainted stuff, but I'm currently about halfway through building a truly epic terrain piece (the first of many) for my store. I used the entirety of my product support for being a retailer to make sure I have the best tables in the state, and here's the start of that process-- a bombed-out Imperial shrine (which still needs the closest corner built and the rest of the flooring put in, as well as the ruined aquila from the honoured imperium set glued down into the center.) It's on a 2'x18'' baseboard.


----------



## Iraqiel

I am, as ever, hugely impressed. Love your work, TSOH.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Terrain has always been one of my favorite aspects of this hobby. Simply because of the freedom that you can have with it. One question for you though are you using Superglue to put the Pieces together or Plastic cement?

If the answer is superglue Id caution you to stay away from it as ive seen almost all pieces of terrain put together with superglue fall apart and crumble after a few weeks of being used regularly. While it works fine for the minis accidentally dropping a piece of terrain and having it shatter is probably NOT on your list of Things you would like to have happen. 

That being said what youre building looks awesome. Always loved the scenery kits GW sells just because they are so versatile. Cant wait to see the finished product and to draw some inspiration from it.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I just threw some terrain on the table-- it's just a smattering of what I've been working on lately. This is "Caldera," one of my six tables at my store available for everyday use by the community. I'm particularly proud of this one-- I've always wanted a lava table and never really had the time or resources to do it well. But I'm committed to having the best tables in the state. Forgive the visible mess around the table-- we're gearing up to open later this week and the contractors aren't quite done with renovations (like getting rid of that hideous wallpaper in the background...)


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good man. Where is your store? I presume Indiana somewhere. 

Not that I'm anywhere near you but if I ever chance through I'd try to stop.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Kreuger said:


> Looking good man. Where is your store? I presume Indiana somewhere.
> 
> Not that I'm anywhere near you but if I ever chance through I'd try to stop.


Greencastle, IN. Although, I can do orders via email or phone, and offer a 20% discount on Games Workshop products!


----------



## Kreuger

Have a website up yet?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Kreuger said:


> Have a website up yet?


Unfortunately, no. That's coming sometime soonish though!


----------



## Kreuger

I don't know if you are comfortable with web design, but if you have even a little comfort is recommended weebly.com as a resource

Their tools are pretty user friendly. And the hosting isn't expensive for a business.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I haven't had a whole lot of hobby time since I opened my store. However, I have finished the unit of Grots from Stormclaw.









And I sculpted a figure from scratch, which I've never really done before, to add a custom monster to an upcoming Pathfinder/D&D game-- the Deep One, based on the monster of the same name from the classic video game, XCOM: Terror from the Deep. While it's not anything to write home about, I'm pleased with it for a first attempt at sculpting a 28mm heroic scale figure.


























and the reference for it (which I changed to suit my purposes):


----------



## DeathJester921

Nice. It also kind of reminds me of the Dark Ones from Metro 2033


----------



## The Son of Horus

Started on the Wolves from Stormclaw. Using the shitty camera on the phone, however... but, you get the idea.


----------



## Iraqiel

I like the look of it in the photo, although the picture quality is low it looks like you've done a good job, and the terrain behind him looks cool too!


----------



## The Son of Horus

My hobby time is still limited these days, but I managed to crank out a Venerable Dreadnought. I dropped the skull bit that was supposed to go on it that has a laser sight in one eye, so I replaced it with a similar bit off of the Wolf Guard Terminator sprue. I actually like the head better without the laser pointer. 

I also got a new camera (although this was still an iphone picture), and as soon as I grab a memory card for it (I derped and forgot to get one...) I'll have better pictures of all this stuff soon.


----------



## elmir

I absolutely love the model... Shield and axe on a dreadnaught makes me happy 

Good job!


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've been busy with terrain work for most of my hobby time. I ended up with a couple extra sets of Dark Vengeance with the 6th Edition rulebook in 'em-- GW never sent me a return label for them and they never charged me for them in the first place, so I just said screw it and popped 'em open. I took one of the sets of Dark Angels and mounted 'em on cake pillars-- cake pillars are criminally inexpensive (I got 18 of them for about $12) and just painted 'em up. I knocked out five of these in about 20 minutes, and they're great line of sight blockers, inhibit movement, and they look sharp on any table. 










I also did this little oasis for my desert table, using just leftover junk and some classic Citadel jungle trees that were donated to the store. 









And, the full Wolf Guard Terminator Squad, Bjorn Ursusson's Pack:


----------



## Tawa

Nice work all around 

Love the WG! :good:


----------



## SonofVulkan

The wolves are looking really good. Consider the cake pillar idea well and truly stolen. k:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'm still playing around with the new camera settings to figure exactly how to get a good picture. In the meantime, I did finish a drop pod for the Venerable Dreadnought. Since it's for the dreadnought, I decided to leave basically everything out of the inside of it so it looks like a dreadnought could conceivably fit inside the thing. While the rest of my Space Wolves look fairly clean (as far as drunk, hairy vikings can be, at any rate), I figured nothing is coming through atmospheric entry without looking heavily scorched, so I weathered the hell out of it. 


















And a couple Grey Hunters. I haven't put the snow on their bases yet, but you get the idea.


----------



## Nacho libre

Nice work.


----------



## Archon Grimherald

yeah gonna have to yoink the cake pillar thing as well and where is your store located? might have to look you up when i go visit my big sis


----------



## The Son of Horus

Archon Grimherald said:


> yeah gonna have to yoink the cake pillar thing as well and where is your store located? might have to look you up when i go visit my big sis


It's located in Greencastle, Indiana. (8 W Washington Street, Greencastle IN 46135) Feel free to drop by if you're in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Ravion

The Son of Horus said:


> It's located in Greencastle, Indiana. (8 W Washington Street, Greencastle IN 46135) Feel free to drop by if you're in my neck of the woods!


Hmm a 2Hr 50Min drive from where I'm at. I might just have to visit you someday.:grin:


----------



## Tawa

£616 return flight and a 10hr 55min journey for me :laugh:


Edit: Nice touch putting a V2 rocket in your front yard though...... :wink:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Tawa said:


> £616 return flight and a 10hr 55min journey for me :laugh:
> 
> 
> Edit: Nice touch putting a V2 rocket in your front yard though...... :wink:


It's a V1 flying bomb, but yeah... I can see the V1 from the store's window. I have no idea why it's here. The only other one that still exists in working condition in the US is in the Smithsonian.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've worked out a rough list for my Space Wolves. I've decided to use the Champions of Fenris detachment from the supplement-- no, this isn't Grimnar's Great Company, but I think the rules overall fit the Space Wolves better anyway. It makes them issue and accept challenges, which is very fitting for a bunch of vikings drunk on their own sagas, and it emphasizes the units that make the Space Wolves unique. 

HQ/
Sven Bloodhowl
Wolf Lord armed with Morkai's Claws, Fellclaw's Teeth, Runic Armour, Warlord

HQ/
Lars Frostbrand
Rune Priest in Terminator Armour, armed with a rune axe, Frostfury, Lv2, Psychic Hood

ELITE/
Bjorn Bearstruck's Pack
5 Wolf Guard Terminators. One assault cannon, one power sword, one chainfist, three power fists; Bjorn Bearstruck is armed with a storm bolter and frost axe.

ELITE/
Olaf Morkaisson
Venerable Dreadnought armed with a Fenrisian Greataxe and Blizzard Shield; smoke launcher
Drop Pod

TROOPS/
Alain Krakenclaw's Pack
10 Grey Hunters. 9 additional close combat weapons. Plasma gun, meltagun; one plasma pistol; Alain Krakenclaw is armed with a frostblade, boltgun, and bolt pistol. 
Rhino APC

TROOPS/
Ingvarr Skaldsson's Pack
10 Grey Hunters. 9 additional close combat weapons. Plasma gun, meltagun; one plasma pistol; Ingvarr Skaldsson is armed with a frostblade, boltgun, and bolt pistol. 
Rhino APC

TROOPS/
The Firebranded
14 Blood Claws. One power axe. Leif Stormborn, the pack leader, is armed with wolf claws. 

FAST ATTACK/
Stormwolf
Multi-meltas

HEAVY SUPPORT/
Vindicator
Siege Shield


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


> It's a V1 flying bomb, but yeah... I can see the V1 from the store's window. I have no idea why it's here. The only other one that still exists in working condition in the US is in the Smithsonian.


I have absolutely no idea why I said "2" when it's blatantly a bloody V1 "buzz bomb"....... :laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus

I knocked out a plasma generator today using an empty gatorade bottle. I cut the neck off and set the cap back on it, then added leftover building bits. As a perk, gatorade bottles have raised lightning bolts on them, which is perfect for showing that this is a power generator once painted. I built up the sides using disposable razor handles, which was a tip I picked up on a terrain making site-- you can get 24 disposable razors for like $2 at the grocery store-- you're not using them to shave so it doesn't matter if they suck. Just clip the sharp part off and glue it on. Then it was just painted like anything else-- the light sourcing was airbrushed but the thing's big enough you could do something like this easily by hand. This cost $4 in materials (a dollar for gatorade, $2 for a pack of 24 disposable razors, and about a dollar for the portion of wood used as a baseboard.) The bits are all just left over from other stuff-- you can easily use left over vehicle bits and the like to make it techy-looking. Grey Hunter for scale.

Oh, and I apologize for the shitty photo quality. I forgot to rebalance the camera for this sort of thing... we shot some promo stuff in the store the other day and the settings were left on that.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice job there, that has worked out very well!


----------



## Lemmy1916

Very nice re-use of an everyday plastic piece, although you can still guess it is a plastic bottle. But i wouldn't have been able to pull it of as you did, so +rep


----------



## The Son of Horus

I painted up one of the new Spirit Host models today. They're mildly infuriating to put together, but are really very cool once they're assembled. I don't have a Vampire Counts army, but I tend to keep a stock of undead minis handy for D&D/Pathfinder, and this'll likely see regular use in those. It was a lot of fun to paint-- a white basecoat followed by playing with glazes of different blues and spot washes of purple, followed by very very low PSI airbrushing of Pallid Wych Flesh. By the way-- I've been using Pallid Wych Flesh for pretty much everything lately-- it naturally lightens any color without being as harsh as mixing in white, so you get much smoother transitions with it. It also creates a "dark white" to add some depth to harsh whites like models in *********** armor.
Painted up one of the new Spirit Host models today. They're mildly infuriating to put together, but are really very cool once they're assembled. I don't have a Vampire Counts army, but I tend to keep a stock of undead minis handy for D&D/Pathfinder, and this'll likely see regular use in those. It was a lot of fun to paint-- a white basecoat followed by playing with glazes of different blues and spot washes of purple, followed by very very low PSI airbrushing of Pallid Wych Flesh. By the way-- I've been using Pallid Wych Flesh for pretty much everything lately-- it naturally lightens any color without being as harsh as mixing in white, so you get much smoother transitions with it. It also creates a "dark white" to add some depth to harsh whites like models in *********** armor.











I also finished my rune priest in Terminator Armor, Lars Frostbrand. I clearly need to go retouch his belt plate thingy, since I overhighlighted the gold.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Just for a change of pace (and to actually make some discernible progress on my copy of Stormclaw...) I knocked out a Kan today.


----------



## elmir

Cool subtle blood effects on the kan. 

The horns could do with a bit more attention though. They look a bit plain in that model.


----------



## The Son of Horus

elmir said:


> Cool subtle blood effects on the kan.
> 
> The horns could do with a bit more attention though. They look a bit plain in that model.


I agree. I may go back in and add some brown lines around where they meet the metal areas to add some texture. 

I've always felt like less is more with gore. More blood tends to actually be more realistic, especially when you're talking about a hydraulic drill or something ridiculous like that, but I've always thought that really drenching a model in blood effects takes away the color of the rest of the model and just makes it look like it's been splashed red. 

As a side note, I've found Blood for the Blood God is actually really useful as a stronger glaze and as an additive into either blue or green to create more intense purple or brown glazes (both of which are hugely important in weathering effects.) I took a pot of it and a pot of lahmian medium and mixed them together in a paint pot I got at Hobby Lobby that's about twice the size, and between it and Pallid Wych Flesh I feel like I have the right additive for more effective hue shifts than just adding in straight compliments or discords in the case of red, or just flat white in the case of lightening and smoothly blending colors.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Painted up a Farsight Enclaves Riptide for a customer. I accidentally split my airbrush nozzle halfway through it, so the light sourcing leaves a lot to be desired... but hey, Tau Riptide.


----------



## The Son of Horus

It's been busy lately, so not a lot in the way of updates.

I knocked out this for the store window. I decided to paint him sort of fast and loose since he'll be in the store window and the closest you can get to him is about two feet away-- the flaws REALLY don't show at all haha. 

For the holiday window display, I decided that this year, Santa's taking a break. He's had enough of all the aliens, mutants, and heretics stealing the presents. So he's kicking back with an Irish coffee and watching football with Mrs. Claus this year while present delivery is put into the very capable hands of Logan Grimnar. He's already got the sled and everything, after all. 

Hark, it is Logan Claus, who is bringing both the Emperor's justice and bringer of presents to those who are loyal to the Imperium.


----------



## scscofield

Should do a bunch of Gretchen as elves.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished this up today. A customer asked me to paint this for them. The dakkajets are always a fun side thing to paint.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work, Horus! :good:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Knocked out the Carnifex from my copy of Deathstorm today. Sort of half-assed, but I don't get to paint that much anymore, so whatever.


----------



## Tawa

The Son of Horus said:


> Knocked out the Carnifex from my copy of Deathstorm today.


And now your knuckles hurt....?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Started on the Death Company from Deathstorm. I decided to make a mini-game for a demo table featuring the five Death Company and 30 Ork Boyz-- each Death Company model acts independently, and the Orks are broken into squads of five. The game lasts until the Death Company are dead-- every time a group of 5 boyz are wiped out, they re-enter the 2x2 table from any table edge. Play, then switch sides, see who killed more Orks, and they're the winner!










Unrelated, I'm warming up to the new 32mm base. It makes the model seem bigger even though it's the same old Space Marine. I have no plans to rebase my armies, but as we move forward, I think I'm more okay with the change than I'd originally thought.


----------



## Uveron

The Son of Horus said:


> Unrelated, I'm warming up to the new 32mm base. It makes the model seem bigger even though it's the same old Space Marine. I have no plans to rebase my armies, but as we move forward, I think I'm more okay with the change than I'd originally thought.


I do like how the bases look with the Marines; Thought I thought it was a 'old small' Marine first (and I was very impressed in how the old sculpt was looking!) 

Anyway its a good looking marine!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the unit. I don't really care that the unit's not in a particularly effective game configuration... they were fun to paint and each model's got cool weapons like this. I also really have warmed up to the 32mm bases now that I have a unit painted up on them. They look great together and much more threatening for it on the table, I think.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Ok, so no, it's not Warhammer. Battletech was my first love, and I've had some customers getting into it so I decided maybe I ought to paint up some 'mechs as well...










And on the 40k front, I finished a Terminator squad.


----------



## Kreuger

These guys are looking nice!

I was never a fan of the lions rampant colors, but they are still well executed. 

I (finally) figured out what mech you have there. It was going to bug the hell out of me. I recognized the chassis as a clan mech but couldn't conjure up the name. I never actually played battletech, but I owned a number of the source books and models. And that guy is *the vulture! * 

Now I can go to sleep. =)


----------



## The Son of Horus

Painted up a Techmarine today. I like to stagger squads and literally anything else-- so I'll resume working on squads next chance I have to do hobby stuff. But today was an "anything else" day, so I painted a character. He joins the twelve or so Techmarines I have, although he's only the second I have with a servo-harness.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished another Lions Rampant Tactical Squad; this is Tactical Squad Saturnus, fifth Tactical Squad of the Second Battle Company.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Honoured Brother Ios, Ironclad Dreadnought


----------



## Iraqiel

Looking good, I like the mix of bits you've been using and the quality of your white painting is very good.

Do you handpaint the chapter icon?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Iraqiel said:


> Do you handpaint the chapter icon?


Absolutely. I don't use transfers...ever. It gives a lot more freedom for what you put on the model at that point, and if nothing else, it fine-tunes brush control skill.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Thats a really impressive amount of brush control as that is not a simple design. ive tried doing it for my fists but they always end up looking like crap. so i applaud those who can pull it off.


----------



## The Son of Horus

SwedeMarine said:


> Thats a really impressive amount of brush control as that is not a simple design. ive tried doing it for my fists but they always end up looking like crap. so i applaud those who can pull it off.


You can break the fist up into a series of triangles and straight lines and then sort of flesh them out. This is a great little guide to that- http://pathofseer.blogspot.com/2009/05/fee-hand-tutorial-imperialcrimson-fist.html


----------



## SwedeMarine

The Son of Horus said:


> You can break the fist up into a series of triangles and straight lines and then sort of flesh them out. This is a great little guide to that- http://pathofseer.blogspot.com/2009/05/fee-hand-tutorial-imperialcrimson-fist.html


ill give this a go. worse case ill just have to stick to decals . thanks for putting this up.


----------



## Iraqiel

Colour me impressed.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished up a House Terryn knight for a customer that asked me to paint it for them.


----------



## Iraqiel

Nice work, I particularly like the tone of your off-white panels.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Assault Squad Argentus, 2nd Battle Company finished today.


----------



## SwedeMarine

The Son of Horus said:


> Assault Squad Argentus, 2nd Battle Company finished today.


Great work on them. Seeing guys like you and Nordicus and others crank out unit after unit week after week really shows me how far i've yet to go when it comes to my own skills in painting. I know im not a bad painter but i am a slow one . Excellent work.


----------



## The Son of Horus

SwedeMarine said:


> Great work on them. Seeing guys like you and Nordicus and others crank out unit after unit week after week really shows me how far i've yet to go when it comes to my own skills in painting. I know im not a bad painter but i am a slow one . Excellent work.


Thank you. It's one of those things where you get faster and faster because you've done it so much. I've just been churning through units trying to get the Chapter painted-- after a few squads the process and rhythm of it becomes second nature.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Painted a biker today.









You know, it occurs to me I never show works in progress. I only show finished stuff. So here's what's on deck at the moment-- the rest of the squad, a dreadnought, and a drop pod.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished a couple more bikers.


----------



## Loli

Like the Green. But I love the blood on the one side of that blade, looks damn cool.


----------



## Iraqiel

Good stuff. Planning another army shot any time soon?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Iraqiel said:


> Good stuff. Planning another army shot any time soon?


When I finish painting the 2nd Company, probably. Three more squads to do for that. Although I've been sort of bouncing around between painting main line squads and random other units to break it all up... I'll do a Tactical Squad or something and then some scouts or terminators or whatever.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Had a crack at the new Harlequins. I apparently forgot that either I was a masochist or that these took six hours a pop to do... but they're still amazing models and a lot of fun to paint. I just need to figure out where I stashed my Death Jester...


----------



## Iraqiel

Looking very nice indeed. I particularly like you blue diamond, yellow leggings


----------



## The Son of Horus

I have now completed my Imperial Guard superheavy squadron with the addition of a Shadowsword. 

I decided to try something new with the airbrush-- and truly, I'm not sure it shows in the pictures. But I decided to put washes through the airbrush to use as a sort of faux ghost tint. I blended Druchii Violet and Fuegan Orange around the barrel and tried to have a slightly heat warped effect on the metal to show that this was shooting a gigantic nuclear beam. 

And as always, I had fun with the weathering pigments, which are always a ton of fun to play with.


----------



## Tawa

Jaysus! :shok:


----------



## cirs85

I can see a slight tint to the barrel, might not be completely noticeable in the picture though. 

Great job on the weathering, it looks amazing.

Props on the harlequin... if I pick any up I don't even know if I want to try any crazy diamond shapes.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I started selling Revell and AMT model kits. A customer came in and was like, "Hey Horus, if I buy one of these, will you build it and paint it for me?" So I said, sure, why not? They pick out the one thing I had reservations about carrying in the first place, but common sense won out because WWII tanks are popular. So I decided to have a little more fun with some weathering compounds on this Revell 1/72 1944-version Jagdpanther.

Believe it or not, this is the first "real" model I've ever done. And the thing is freakin' tiny. From the tip of the barrel to the back of the tank it's maybe 3.5'' tops.


----------



## Tawa

Nice work :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

That came out really nice man. See there is a market for those models as well


----------



## Old Man78

Loving the baneblades and shadowsword, great painting and weathering, have a cookie


----------



## The Son of Horus

Skulls for the skull throne...

There's something about these models that leaves "The Trooper" by Iron Maiden stuck in my head. And I just realized I forgot to finish the skulls on the helmet...


----------



## Iraqiel

I really like the model you have done there a lot more than the ones posted on the White Dwarf... in fact, I think you may have just sold me on them as well sculpted models.

That's a great shot of the super heavy squadron, it's nice to see a man whose love of giant death-dealing super tanks matches my own - I've just finished painting the third of my three Baneblade/Hellhammer tanks. Looking at the results from your weathering powders, I think I'm going to have to get my hands on some when I visit the UK this year.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Some friends and I decided to put ourselves to a painting challenge-- to do a single Space Marine in greyscale, using nothing but Abaddon Black and White Scar (or any mix of the two). It's a great painting exercise. Unfortunately, it really doesn't photograph well. I was originally going to do the banner on the base to read "Astartes Noir" but ran out of space and just left it as Astartes. The back banner was supposed to incorporate the heraldry of librarians in general since it gets lost on the rest of the model in greyscale, but show it's still a "good guy." So halo plus horns. I may go back and lighten the model by one shade across the board-- not sure yet.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Took the leftover flails from the Khorne Wrathmongers and decided to make a Noise Marine assault squad with them. There's something about the big chain that just screams 80's metal, which to me is just Slaanesh at its rawest. The squad will get a Rhino with a suitably epic portrait of their dark prince on top...


----------



## Roganzar

The Son of Horus said:


> Took the leftover flails from the Khorne Wrathmongers and decided to make a Noise Marine assault squad with them. There's something about the big chain that just screams 80's metal, which to me is just Slaanesh at its rawest. The squad will get a Rhino with a suitably epic portrait of their dark prince on top...


The only thing that would make that better is some big 80's hair. LOL
That guy looks pretty badass.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I never get to play anymore, because I work all the time. Even though I run a game store, I don't get to play games. Ironic, right? So I figure I might as well treat everything like I'm entering it in some competition these days. 

I do have some projects for the store these days-- wholly terrain things. But you can't paint buildings all day every day. So I decided to pick up a new pet project where I can really go to town on individual models and still eventually end up with a playable army. I've decided to build a Farsight Enclaves army, but paint them all to look like Zakus from Mobile Suit Gundam. I mean, they're already anime-y gundam-y models anyway, why not go the whole nine yards? 

Oh, and I finally took the time to get a light box and studio desk lamp, so I've figured out how to take a picture that accurately represents the model finally.


----------



## Kreuger

I don't really like the Tau, but he looks lovely!


----------



## The Son of Horus

This one didn't come out quite as well. First of the Crisis Suits.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I'm working on my Age of Sigmar demo copy for my store at the moment. I realized that not only did I not care that Stormcast Eternals are basically Space Marines, but I think it's pretty fucking awesome. 

So yeah, there was this video. And it was meant to be a joke about how people are all butthurt about how they basically put Space Marines in Fantasy. But again, I think it's fuckin' awesome. So I decided rather than make fun of it, I'm going to embrace it. 





And so, Ground Marines, charge! They don't look half bad in blue, even at a halfassed tabletop quality level.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Had about 20 minutes to kill at work today. So I painted this just for fun.


----------



## Iraqiel

Dude, great freehand overwork on that magic card, it looks great. I also like your Stormcast paint design. Nice stuff!


----------



## The Son of Horus

I've started up a new project-- Necrons! I don't know much about this tomb world yet, just that their warriors were once thought to just be sandstone statues in the desert. Only when intruders awoke the tomb world did they stir, and prove to be much more dangerous...










Also, because I live ridiculously sometimes, Lions Rampant Contemptor Talon. Shitty phone picture, but it's more just to show off that I have three of the things lol


----------



## Tawa

Loving those 'crons, H! :good:

The cripple-marines aren't bad either :wink:


----------



## Iraqiel

The Son of Horus said:


> Necrons!


Nice one, good colour scheme... considered putting some stormcast eternals in as proxy warriors, praetorians or lychguard?



The Son of Horus said:


> I have three of the things lol


Whaaaat three? That's awesome. They look pretty damn good too mate!


----------



## Moriouce

The Son of Horus said:


> Also, because I live ridiculously sometimes, Lions Rampant Contemptor Talon. Shitty phone picture, but it's more just to show off that I have three of the things lol


Is it correct to assume that the one at the back left is the oldest and the one in front is your newst of the three? The one in front looks realy good, smooth and Clean painting and very nice freehands! Good to see the improvement when you look at old vs new models. :victory:


----------



## The Son of Horus

The back two may or may not be low-quality prints from China... the one in the front is from Forge World. That's a lot of the difference you're seeing. The one on the right is actually the oldest.


----------



## Old Man78

More good stuff there Horus, reminding me I have a contemptor to assemble and paint!


----------



## The Son of Horus

This is the army list I'm building towards. It's probably not too different from the average Necron army you see these days, but the Decurion kind of forces you to build a certain way, and that way just happens to be really, really good and very Troops heavy.


1850 point Tomb World [Redacted-Inquisitorial Eyes Only] Phalanx

Reclamation Legion
-Overlord with Void Reaper, Phase Shifter, Gauntlet of Fire
-10 Lychguard in a Night Scythe
-20 Warriors
-20 Warriors
-20 Warriors
-10 Immortals with Gauss Blasters
-5 Tomb Blades with Shield Vanes

Canoptek Harvest
-Tomb Spyder
-5 Scarabs
-3 Wraiths with Whip Coils


----------



## The Son of Horus

Sometimes, the state of the game changes. And you try to get by with time-honored methods-- volume of bolter fire, heroic assaults from tested officers, and concentrated fire from Devastators and Predators. But eventually, you find yourself throwing Tactical Squads up against Lords of War, and the ancient wisdom of the Codex doesn't have the answers. 

So, the sons of Elysee, the Lions Rampant, have donned the centurion warsuits that remove personal valor from combat and instead turn the Astartes into a slightly mobile gun emplacement, in the hope that the largest threats can be removed so the Battle Companies can do their work.


----------



## Tawa

Centurions are arse.

I must say however, they look pretty damn cool in that colour scheme! :good:


----------



## Loli

Loving the white


----------



## The Son of Horus

Tawa said:


> Centurions are arse.


Right? Somebody went and watched that old 80's cartoon Centurion, and then went to a staff meeting at GW and was like "Hey everyone thinks that XHibit guy is super cool, and I saw this great cartoon earlier. Clearly, we need power armor for while you wear your power armor." They're stupid as shit. But the models look kind of cool, depending on what you do with them. 

My beef with Centurions is that the game forces you to bring them. Codex: Space Marines offers a lot of solutions to a lot of tabletop threats, and like 90% of them involve judicious use of Tactical Squads. But there's a lot of truly stupid stuff running around that bolters just don't fix, and lascannons don't cut the problem down fast enough. Bloodthirsters, Imperial Knights, Riptides (which have always been something you've been forced to deal with using either Sternguard for the most part-- there's never been a good tactical fix for those beyond playing rock paper scissors with them), and save-stacking death star nonsense... something's gotta give. And unfortunately, the easy fix for all of that is relentless grav cannons that can't be easily instant-killed.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Wow, life's been busy lately. But a Xiphon Interceptor has been added to the Lions Rampant armory.


----------



## Battman

Wow nice work there, missed the earlier entrys here but that what looks great, any tips and tricks or have you already some form of tutorials you can point me at?


----------



## Digg40k

The white/green combo is sublime.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Battman said:


> Wow nice work there, missed the earlier entrys here but that what looks great, any tips and tricks or have you already some form of tutorials you can point me at?


There are a lot of ways to do white, and none of them are especially time-efficient. Lately, I've been starting from a white undercoat, and washing the whole thing with Seraphim Sepia. Then it's just going in by hand with a pot of White Scar and making it white again, avoiding the recesses. And it takes about three coats. On vehicles, I use liquid mask in the recesses and just airbrush it white again. 

The other option is to start from Zandri Dust, apply a Sepia wash, and then layer it back up with Ushabti Bone and then White Scar. That's better on infantry since it requires one fewer coat of white usually and you don't want to keep putting layer after layer on anything if you can avoid it. 

The carbon scoring is a combination of black through the airbrush focused around hard edges the wind would hit, and weathering pigments from Secret Weapon Miniatures. The pigment makes a mess, so sparing is the name of the game with that stuff.


----------



## wide_ocean

Agree, the white and green make a really interesting color scheme. Respect for going with white, it's a brave choice and I find it incredibly difficult to use.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter

wide_ocean said:


> Agree, the white and green make a really interesting color scheme. Respect for going with white, it's a brave choice and I find it incredibly difficult to use.


Your Picture. 'Tis the most majestic and mighty artwork of a space marine I have ever laid eyes upon. *claps hands with serious face nodding slowly*


----------



## The Son of Horus

It's always good to switch gears now and then. I keep a Space Wolf army fighting Orks in my store's window display, and that gave me the perfect excuse to pick up Ulric the Slayer and add him. GW really has been outdoing themselves lately with the character sculpts.


----------



## wide_ocean

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Your Picture. 'Tis the most majestic and mighty artwork of a space marine I have ever laid eyes upon. *claps hands with serious face nodding slowly*


Thank you. It's a copy from the Ultramarines Codex. I think I nailed it.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Been working on an Ork army. Going to be 90 of these guys so there's lots to do!


----------



## The Son of Horus

I love the blitza-bommer. It's a solid pick for the table, and I love the idea of the flyin' 'eadbutt-- sometimes the pilot of the dive bomber just forgets to pull up in his enthusiasm. So of course the grot gunner is screaming his little head off while the pilot has a very focused expression...


----------



## The Son of Horus

It may seem silly to have two plogs going, but I want to keep my Deathwatch project separate for the moment. The long road of painting the entirety of the Lions Rampant Chapter continues with a Chaplain converted from the Betrayal at Calth model (you can't be a Chaplain with a plain helmet!) and the 100th store opening celebration model, Captain Centos, rendered in the colors of the Lions Rampant.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I decided to take a break from my Deathwatch and paint a few models for something else. I'll be putting the nose back to the grindstone to work on the Deathwatch once I finish the store's new Haemotrope reactors. 

In the meantime, a few Sons of Horus Legionnaires and a Sons of Horus Captain in Cataphractii armor.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Wow it's been a minute since I've updated this. 

Lions Rampant Leviathan Dreadnought, Honoured Brother Pelagius. For when the foes of the God-Emperor have sinned mightily, and much like the heathen gods of old night, a behemoth must be unleashed to exact righteous retribution from the wicked...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Very nice. I have one of these sitting in a box alongside a knight atrapos. I must get around to putting it together.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice. I have one of these sitting in a box alongside a knight atrapos. I must get around to putting it together.


Thank you! My Leviathan actually sat in a box for quite a while too-- I kept getting pulled away doing other stuff. I did end up with an extra claw and an extra storm cannon for it-- I had planned on magnetizing it so I could swap between two guns, two claws, or one of each, but the way the arms assemble, it's not really possible to do. 


Unrelated, Grand Master Voldus was also chilling on my painting table, and I figured I'd get him out of the way.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Inquisitor Valeria


----------



## The Son of Horus

For some reason, I haven't shown much of what's been going on with the Lions Rampant. The 2nd Battle Company is mostly finished, although I need to finish the Devastator Squads, who are about halfway done. I keep getting sidetracked from finishing them doing other stuff. 

2nd Company Command-- Brother Captain Porthos D'Arannor; Chaplain Etienne Castus









2nd Company Tactical Squads

















2nd Company Assault Squads

















And in other news...
1st Company Tactical Terminator Squad in Cataphractii armor-









and two of five completed Terminators in Tartaros armor-









And here's what's on the painting desk at the moment-


----------



## Kreuger

Looking good man!


----------



## The Son of Horus

A little change of pace-- the new Sector Mechanicus terrain is awesome, and I've been turning some out for the store. I've left it largely modular so that it can easily be rearranged, but that does mean that it's slow going to build and paint it all. 

Here's what's currently done-- a big vat of something, connected to furnaces and pipelines. Scout Squad Andon lurks on the walkway, waiting for their next unexpected engagement in an ongoing game of cat and mouse with traitor cultist patrols in the broken ruins of Korolis in the Cadian Gate. 


















And this is what's on the painting desk at the moment...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Looks great. I'd love to throw a couple of hundred at this terrain, and to that end am gathering stuff up to put on ebay. It's some of the best stuff they've ever brought out.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks great. I'd love to throw a couple of hundred at this terrain, and to that end am gathering stuff up to put on ebay. It's some of the best stuff they've ever brought out.


It's great stuff but it's monstrously slow to paint-- it's incredibly detailed, and it has to be painted in sub-assemblies to reach all of it. It also is incredibly intensive on the paint itself-- it took three pots of Agrax to just shade the WIP building. What's finished used a full pot of Typhus Corrosion and about half a thing of Ryza Rust (given how long a pot of dry compound lasts, that should say something!), a pot of Retributor Armor, and a full pot of Nilakh Oxide. I know people have talked some about the cost of the kits, but they're a lot bigger than I think people realize- the walkway will comfortably accommodate a 75mm base, and the ferrotonic furnace (that's the big vat) stands the height of an Imperial Knight. The WIP building measures just shy of 28'' to the top of the crane.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Yeah, I have the contents of the SW box, and I used a can and a half of black basecoat, then most of a can of red on it. Shame they only do the matching bases in 32mm.


----------



## The Son of Horus

For some reason I never took pictures of these. Lord of Change, Ahriman, and a Thousand Sons sorcerer. These were done around when the models themselves released.


























Next up on the chopping block is, of course, the rest of the Sector Mechanicus terrain-- you can only work on that stuff for so long before needing to switch gears for a minute-- and a Sisters of Battle Kill Team for Shadow War Armageddon!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Nice 👍 lord of change, good work on the wings.


----------



## Roganzar

Love the wings on the Skeksis, I mean, Lord of Change.


----------



## Old Man78

Great job on the filthy chaos scum witches, love the Lord of change, cookie of course


----------



## The Son of Horus

Generally, this isn't the kind of post that gets stuck in a project log. But, since we've got a new edition of 40k which is drastically changing the face of the tabletop, I've decided now's as good a time as any to revisit the Black Legion. My Space Marines are eternally ready to fight purely because I've got a full Chapter, and with only a couple minor tweaks to some sergeants, the army will be 8th Edition-optimized momentarily. 

So, at 2500 points, I'm looking at this as my list-

Battalion Detachment: 

HQ- Tullis Satrael, Captain of the 17th Grand Company
-- Chaos Lord with plasma pistol and power sword. Warlord.

HQ- Hastis Ishmael, Sorcerer of T'Char
--Chaos Sorcerer with bolt pistol, force sword, Mark of Tzeentch

ELITES- Targon the Cursed
--Helbrute with a twin lascannon, helbrute fist

TROOPS- Tactical Squad Garaddon
10 Chaos Space Marines. Bolters, Bolt Pistols. Plasma gun, missile launcher. Champion with power sword and plasma pistol. Icon of Vengeance

TROOPS- Tactical Squad Lugh
10 Chaos Space Marines. Bolters, Bolt Pistols. Plasma gun, missile launcher. Champion with power sword and plasma pistol. Icon of Vengeance

TROOPS- Despoiler Squad Kraddon
9 Chaos Space Marines. Bolt Pistols, Chainswords. Two plasma pistols, Champion with power sword and plasma pistol. Icon of Vengeance

TROOPS- Despoiler Squad Squad Verus
9 Chaos Space Marines. Bolt Pistols, Chainswords. Two plasma pistols, Champion with power sword and plasma pistol. Icon of Vengeance

TROOPS- Despoiler Squad Squad Marius
10 Chaos Space Marines. Bolt Pistols, Chainswords. Two plasma pistols, Champion with plasma pistol and power fist. Icon of Vengeance

DEDICATED TRANSPORT- Rhino APC
DEDICATED TRANSPORT- Rhino APC
DEDICATED TRANSPORT- Rhino APC
DEDICATED TRANSPORT- Rhino APC
DEDICATED TRANSPORT- Rhino APC

FAST ATTACK- Reaver Squad Baphamel
12 Raptors. 2 plasma pistols. Champion with two lightning claws. Icon of Vengeance

HEAVY SUPPORT- Havoc Squad Duroch
10 Chaos Space Marines. Bolters, Bolt Pistols. Champion has a Bolter and Bolt Pistol. 4 Lascannons. Icon of Vengeance. 

HEAVY SUPPORT- Havoc Squad Phaerus
10 Chaos Space Marines. Bolters, Bolt Pistols. Champion has a Bolter and Bolt Pistol. 4 Lascannons. Icon of Vengeance.

HEAVY SUPPORT- Predator Annihilator
Predator with twin lascannon turret, lascannon sponsons. 

2499/2500


Now, I could certainly just rebuild from my existing Chaos Space Marines, but instead, I'm going to build this from the ground up using primarily Mk III and Mk IV power armor kits and my extensive Chaos bits box to make models that stand out as Traitor Legionnaires without question. 

Why festoon everybody with plasma pistols, you ask? Well, since you can shoot pistols in close combat, and plasma pistols are 7 points a model and don't overheat unless you overcharge them, they're absurdly cost-effective. I have fond memories of Rhino Rush, and I'm excited to bring back that classic with a vengeance!


----------



## The Son of Horus

First of the new Black Legionnaires done.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Does this look infected to you?


----------



## Lord of the Night

The Son of Horus said:


> Does this look infected to you?


I'm soo jealous! I want my Death Guard too!


LotN


----------



## The Son of Horus

GW stores were required to paint their Primaris Marines as Ultramarines. They're supposed to be these badly-needed reinforcements to depleted Chapters, though, and of all the Chapters who have come to the verge of annihilation in the dark millennium, none stand out more to me than the Crimson Fists. Since I'm merely a stooge of Games Workshop and am an independent stockist, I opted to paint the Primaris Marines in my copy of Dark Imperium as the vengeance of Rynn's World.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Work on the Plague Marines continues. Finished the Lord and one other. The lord is one of the most ridiculous and awesome models I've painted in a long time. And he's huge. That's a 50mm base he's on.


----------



## The Son of Horus

The Black Legion project continues apace. Somehow I picked out the most Chaos-y models to paint first-- the goal is to use mostly Mk III and IV kits with just enough CSM bits to make it clear that this is the Black Legion, but are still very much Traitor Legionnaires who are using the same equipment they had in the Heresy and the Scouring.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

The CF Primaris look good, but the job on the Nurgle lord is fantastic. It really has climbed to near the top of my favourite GW minis.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished one of the two Primaris Lieutenants for the store's Crimson Fists Primaris Space Marine army that I'm slowly working on. Or, well, I guess it's my army since it's my store, but they exist purely for demo purposes and not for my own use in games.


----------



## The Son of Horus

3.002.M42

Acro DeLuciano lowered his lightning claws. Blood still dripped from them, pooling on the flagstones of the Cathedral of Elysee. They had come to chastise the faith of the Lions Rampant, to usurp the righteous and the faithful. They said they spoke with the voice of Roboute Guilliman. One had said he would be taking captaincy of the First Company, and another the Tenth. They would replace the weakness of the Chapter, and correct the flaws that had led to the Adeptus Astartes as a whole being insufficient to the task of defending the God-Emperor's realms for the last ten millennia. They had arrived in new battle plate, carrying new weapons, wearing the colors of the Lions Rampant. They had batted aside petitioners, and had shot a confessor who protested their treatment of the masses of humanity who had undertaken long pilgrimages to stand in the holy halls of the Cathedral. 

The decision had not been made lightly. Chapter Master Acro DeLuciano had sat in council with all ten of his Captains, and with the Master of Sanctity, Cardinal Laertes. The High Bishop of Arannor, though not a Space Marine, represented the Ecclesiarchy in this council, as was the Chapter's tradition. It had been unanimous that even from the man whose blood ran in their veins, no attempt to curb the righteous faith in the God-Emperor could go unanswered. "More like Word Bearers than my own sons," Guilliman had said, chastising the brethren who had been sent to bear witness to the Primarch's return. 

Each Captain in turn argued for refusing the Primaris Space Marines sent from Mars to take their place among the Chapter. It was true that the Lions Rampant had suffered casualties and needed reinforcements to prosecute the ongoing wars across the Imperium against the Traitor Legions now that the Cadian Gate had fallen. But since the Chapter's founding in the wake of Vandire's Reign of Blood, they had always been self-sufficient. They had always claimed the most skilled from the Schola Progenium holdings in the Arannor subsector to refill their ranks, finding them universally pious and skilled at arms before they ever even began the process to become a Space Marine. The Chapter did not need monsters created by corrupting the Emperor's holy work beneath Mars to return to its full fighting strength. 

And then, there was the issue of Guilliman's chastisement. No man, no matter how blessed, no matter how close to the God-Emperor, could deny His divinity, or the Chapter's service to it. The Primaris Marines were enforcers of the Primarch's will as much as they were reinforcements. They brought witches into the hallowed halls of the Cathedral of Elysee, untested by the Black Ships and daring to wear the Lion Rampant on their pauldrons. They had slain officials of the Ecclesiarchy who protested. They had admonished the pilgrims that filled those chambers, whose voices together formed an eternal choir that sang to the Emperor's greatness. It had all been in the name of reigning the Lions Rampant in, to force them to adopt a secular reasoning in opposition to six millennia of tradition and flawless service to Terra. 

Each Captain in turn agreed the Primaris Marines must not join the Chapter. The wargear they brought was not guilty; the machine had no soul, and the Mk X battle plate, bolt rifles, and plasma incinerators were welcome additions to the armory. But the men themselves, and the blasphemy they represented, could not stand in the halls of the Chapter fortress that was the Cathedral. The High Bishop of Arannor, an ancient man dwarfed by the Space Marines around him, was last to vote, nodding his assent. The Lions Rampant long had stood in defiance of the Decree Passive-- this was yet another edict of Terra that would go ignored for the righteous and the faithful. 

One hundred Primaris Space Marines stood at attention in the heart of the Cathedral of Elysee, in the Chapel of the Emperor Ascendant. Stained glass windows depicting the triumph of the Emperor over Horus Lupercal, casting back Old Night, and saving the immortal souls of mankind towered over the assembled. Those who did not wear their helmets stood emotionless, though the practiced eyes of the Chaplains could see the contempt of these men. To them, the Emperor was at best a father figure, beloved and obeyed, but not acknowledged as the divinity He was. Everything in the Chapel flew in the face of Guilliman's decrees to the Astartes, that while knowledge had little use in this age, the Emperor's vision was secular and his father was no god. 

One by one, the Honour Guard of the Chapter assembled, surrounding the detachment of Primaris Astartes sent from Mars. With them came the Captains and the Chaplains, and last, from behind the altar to the God-Emperor, came Acro DeLuciano, Master of the Lions Rampant, Lord of Elysee. "Nosce te fide," he whispered, and the chamber filled with a storm of boltgun fire and the flash of lightning claws as the officers of the Chapter waded into those who had blasphemed against them. 

It was over quickly. Brother-Captain Luca Valentinian and Chaplain Etienne Valnus lay badly wounded but alive; four of the Lionhearted, the Chapter Honour Guard, lay dead, and one hundred Primaris Space Marines lay scattered and slumped over the pews. Here and there, an officer would find one still alive and offer the Emperor's Benediction along with a bolt to the head. 

DeLuciano knelt, and began to pray. What had happened here was technically treason, although none would ever know of it. It was not the first time loyal Imperial servants had been put to the sword for challenging the faith of the Chapter, and it likely would not be the last. Though this was the first time they had worn the white plate of sons of Elysee, and had worn the Lion Rampant on their shoulders, and it haunted the Chapter Master. 

The Apothecaries reported that they could create Primaris Space Marines with the data given to them and the autopsies performed on the slain Primaris Space Marines from Mars, but it was decided that the Chapter would eschew them entirely, as their new implants themselves were the result of tampering with the Emperor's holy work. "Regular" Astartes-- a term that many in the Chapter mocked-- could wear the Mk X battle plate, and after being repaired by the armoury, the suits were issued throughout the Chapter. To the First Company went the majority of the new weapons from Mars-- it would be Lions Rampant Veterans who would form Intercessor Squads, and those who bore the honorific "Ser" who would wield the assault bolters and the plasma incinerators of the Inceptors and the Hellblasters. To First Captain Galvus Drako and to Brother-Captain Kolnus Ciccero went the finest suits of Mk X plate, an acknowledgement of the grave insult the Primaris Marines had brought with the intent of removing them from their offices. 

Guilliman's call to war would be answered. The Chapter would join at the forefront of the Indominus Crusade. But they would do so as the paragons of the Credo Imperialis that they had always been, with swords in hand and faith as their shields, unsullied by their own Primarch's contempt for them. And none would ever know of the fate of the Primaris Marines from Mars who thought they could wear the Lion Rampant and spit upon the faith of the righteous. 

***

Tenth Captain Kolnus Ciccero in Mk X Tacticus plate. The model looks a LOT like the classic Masters of the Chapter Masters of Recruit model but with the new wargear, so I figured it would be fitting for him to be a recipient of the new armor. This is also the first Primaris Space Marine I've painted in my own Chapter's colors-- the rest thusfar have been Crimson Fists for the store's demo army.


----------



## Old Man78

I love that bit of fluff, it is totally contradictory and hypocritical, exactly the type of reasoning you would/have heard from fanatics! Nice job on the mini too


----------



## The Son of Horus




----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished up the Crimson Fists Hellblaster Squad. Captain, Inceptors, a Lieutenant, the Ancient, and the other Intercessor Squad left to do out of Dark Imperium. Slowly but surely...


----------



## The Son of Horus

Also, finished up the Plague Caster. It's a really wonky model, but the plague wind/vomit is a cool feature of the model.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the Plague Drone. This was a surprisingly hard model to paint-- I ended up doing it in sub-assemblies with the propellers and the guns left off. I have another one I started fully assembled and it's a nightmare to work on. But they're super cool when they're done!
















[


----------



## Roganzar

Yeah it's a pain in the but to paint in one piece. I know this as I'm finishing mine and I put it together completely.
Also those spikey bits keep stabbing my fingers.


----------



## Brother Dextus

The more i see the dark imparium box models, the more i think i should probably get it... just for the nurgly bits!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished up the Blightbringer today. 










I also finished an Ultramarines Primaris Librarian for a customer. Although I should probably go over the base rim in black again-- the picture shows it as splotchy even though it looks ok in person. They wanted it to basically match the back of the box, and wanted the glowing eyes and hand.


----------



## The Son of Horus

So it's kind of self-indulgent, but hey. There was an antique store on the other side of the square that was going out of business, and they offered me some of their display cases for basically nothing. I didn't have a great use for them for my store itself, but I thought, hey, why not let at least some of the Chapter watch over the store rather than sit in foam trays? 

So I have the Chapter Command, the 5th and 2nd Battle Companies, and about half of the First Company in the case, along with some dreadnoughts, air support, and a selection of tanks. The rest of the Chapter is in the back room, but it's not all painted, so I stuck with formations that were fully painted. It's definitely added to the "wow" factor in the store lately.


----------



## Old Man78

That is a damn mighty collection there


----------



## The Son of Horus

Old Man78 said:


> That is a damn mighty collection there


Thank you! This is only about a quarter of the Chapter-- the rest of it lives in the back room. The tanks in particular are space-intensive-- I own 15 Land Raiders of various patterns, 18 Predators, and 54 Rhinos. I think the armory itself could fill the case.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Ten suits of Mk X armor, stripped down for the new Codex Astartes’ Reiver Squads, stood empty on their stands in the armory. Chapter Master Acro DeLuciano and Cardinal Laertes stood in silence before them. The Chapter would comply with the new Codex, but the Primaris Space Marines themselves had been culled as an affront to the Credo Imperialis and the faith of the Chapter. The officers of the Lions Rampant had done the unhappy deed, and DeLuciano remained haunted by the purge. 
“This will happen again,” he said quietly. “As our Primarch continues to reorganize the Astartes and lead the Imperium in the God-Emperor’s stead, we will have to dispatch enemies of the faith again.” 

The ancient chaplain Laertes motioned his agreement almost imperceptibly, the red of his robes shifting only ever so slightly with his nodding assent. “More of Cawl’s monstrosities will be sent from Terra, or from Macragge. Or, they will be taken from our own recruiting grounds on Arannor, Ibex, and Lucian Tertius, and they will break them of the fire that is the piety of the Chapter.” 

“Only those with the strongest conviction can be trusted to defend the faith in the shadows, away from the light of the God-Emperor,” said DeLuciano. “They will accuse us of spitting on our vows. And we will have to dispatch those who issue such an insult, as we did with Cawl’s blasphemies. Take ten brethren from the Reclusiam, and issue this armor to them. Ready them for the sole duty of dispatching those who blaspheme against the Church and the God-Emperor and challenge the faith of the Chapter. We will not be sullied by petty terrorism the way the Codex demands us to wield Reivers. They will be silent instruments of our faith, excising those who demand apostasy from the Chapter.”

**
Ten brethren stood assembled before Cardinal Laertes in the battle plate of the Primaris Reivers. Each was an ordained priest of the God-Emperor, and from their belts hung their rosarius. Each carried a silenced heavy bolt pistol in a holster at their waist, and each carried their sword forged for the Chapter’s rites in blackened scabbards. Each of the brethren held a crozius in their grip, and their armor had been painted the jet of the Reclusiam rather than the white of the Chapter. 
Laertes walked down the line of the assembled. Each was proven beyond any measure of doubt in both faith and in martial skill, and each had silenced apostates and heretics in their hundreds with little more than their own conviction and a blessed crozius. 
“Let us pray, brothers. God-Emperor defend those who must step into the shadows in Your name, to defend Your faith and the peoples of Your Empire. Lend strength to our arm as we punish those who blaspheme against You and do dishonor to Your faithful. Let us prosecute them, and send them into Your sight, where You may judge them for their trespass,” said Laertes.
The sound of ceramite knees upon the flagstones and the resolute “Amen,” came in reply. The Chapter’s honor and the Chapter’s faith would be defended, no matter who dared to pass judgement against them.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the five man Reiver squad today. I'm thinking of calling them Prosecutors instead of Reivers. The Lions Rampant have a very different mission profile for the brethren who are wearing Reiver armor, and they're not really terrorists. Not the way the Reivers are, anyway. The Lions Rampant Reiver squad is meant to deal with anyone who challenges the Imperial Creed or the Chapter's adherence to it in a brutal, fast, and decisive way without necessarily committing a whole strike force to address the issue. In fact, they likely will only appear in very small games, or perhaps even in Kill Team games-- their sole purpose is to excise blasphemy quickly and quietly to avoid internecine fighting between Imperial armies and the Lions Rampant and defend the Chapter's faith as the Imperium slides, in their opinion, into a new age of apostasy.


----------



## Brother Dextus

I like this take on reivers.... The whole 'primaris' marines seem to be basically shoehorned into the setting rather quickly for my liking. (especially as a Templar player who eyes everything with suspicion). The aestetic of the newmarines isn't what I don't like; just the fact that chapters like space wolves, templars, blood angels sem to be happy that someone said the big E didn't perhaps do the best work - I mean; he IS a god after all, unlike this Cawl and the empire founding girlyman! 


Are you freehanding those shoulder symbols? They look awesome!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Brother Dextus said:


> I like this take on reivers.... The whole 'primaris' marines seem to be basically shoehorned into the setting rather quickly for my liking. (especially as a Templar player who eyes everything with suspicion). The aestetic of the newmarines isn't what I don't like; just the fact that chapters like space wolves, templars, blood angels sem to be happy that someone said the big E didn't perhaps do the best work - I mean; he IS a god after all, unlike this Cawl and the empire founding girlyman!
> 
> 
> Are you freehanding those shoulder symbols? They look awesome!



I never use decals. While sometimes that means that things come out a little inconsistently, I'm not constrained by what's made, either.


----------



## Old Man78

The Son of Horus said:


> I never use decals. While sometimes that means that things come out a little inconsistently, I'm not constrained by what's made, either.


Would you consider making your own decals


----------



## The Son of Horus

Old Man78 said:


> Would you consider making your own decals


I experimented with it, but I have still preferred to freehand everything. Decals never have the same "hand" as the rest of the model-- you can always tell it's not the same artist, or it otherwise seems off. Besides, it's a good brush control exercise.


----------



## Brother Dextus

'Brush control excersize' 


Yeah.... go on, rub it in more! I can hardly do the shoulder pad trims let alone a tiny lion!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Brother Dextus said:


> 'Brush control excersize'
> 
> 
> Yeah.... go on, rub it in more! I can hardly do the shoulder pad trims let alone a tiny lion!



It's about breaking it into little shapes. And practice! I've been painting miniatures for a long time, although it doesn't always show :laugh2: Sometimes having a little picture to reference is helpful, too. Past that... thin your paints with medium instead of water, use high quality brushes (GW Artificer/Windsor & Newton Series 7/Rosemary & Co), and don't be afraid to paint over it and start over. And truly, the lion is crazy inconsistent- it's a complex enough design that I'd be surprised if I actually managed to get it to match identically on any two models.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Lions Rampant Redemptor Dreadnought, Honoured Brother Lucius Castus










And, in case anybody wasn't sure just how titanic the Redemptor is...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Man that redempter is big. That's the first size comparison I've seen!
Good painting by way.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Lions Rampant Repulsor Grav-Tank. Despite being a dedicated transport, I put heavy support symbols on it-- something packing more heat than a Land Raider definitely qualifies there. Besides, I don't see the Chapter assigning Repulsors to specific squads-- it seems more like a "Oh, by the way, there's a transport cabin in this if you absolutely must, but really, here's a floating Sicaran" than anything else. 

I opted for the heavy onslaught cannon instead of the las talon purely as a concession to points-- the las talon is hideously expensive, and there's a lot of synergy with the rest of the tank by just giving it the heavy onslaught cannon. The hull lascannons can handle tanks if I really need the vehicle to engage enemy armor.


----------



## Entarion

That Repulsor is great! k: I like the weathering.

Regarding the Redemptor size. Can you compare it with Knight ? My guess is it's slightly over half its size.


----------



## The Son of Horus

After much scrounging, I was able to obtain one of the limited edition Chaplains in Terminator Armor.

Etienne Laertes, Cardinal of Elysee, High Bishop of Arannor, Master of the Reclusiam of the Lions Rampant


















Laertes leads two brethren from the Reclusiam and the Prosecutor Squad.


----------



## Roganzar

Entarion said:


> That Repulsor is great! k: I like the weathering.
> 
> Regarding the Redemptor size. Can you compare it with Knight ? My guess is it's slightly over half its size.


I can confirm that the Redemptor does come up to the waist of a Knight. Just don't have a picture yet. When I get a chance to take some pics for my own plog it'll be one of them.

Also, the Repulsor looks great. Good quality weathering and freehand work.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I had been meaning to snap that picture of the Redemptor next to the Knight, and I kept spacing doing it. But, here it is!









I also finished a commission piece today. They wanted digital camo on the riptide-- a tall order! Definitely one of the most challenging things I've painted in recent memory. I definitely recommend painting each piece if you're going to try it rather than painting it assembled-- I received the model assembled and it was hard to get the pattern to look right in a lot of places because I couldn't get the brush there neatly. But, I think it came out pretty well and the person it's for likes it, so I suppose it's all good!

















Lastly, I finished off the last couple Tartaros-armored Terminators for this squad. I built the squad before 8th came out, when they could have single lightning claws. I guess I'll count them as power fists now, since they can't take single lightning claws anymore.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Apothecary Elarion, attached to the 10th Company


----------



## The Son of Horus

Honored Brother Tacitus Veras, Contemptor. I realized the other day I have 9 contemptor dreadnoughts for the Lions Rampant. Sometime I'm going to build an army list that's just a techmarine and three talons of Contemptors and see what happens.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Tartaros-armored Assault Squad


----------



## Roganzar

The Son of Horus said:


> Tartaros-armored Assault Squad


Looks good. Tartaros pattern is my favorite Terminator pattern and they do look good with the claws.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Life's been a little hectic the last few weeks. But, that doesn't mean painting hasn't happened! 

I've settled on a final army list for my Death Guard, which looks like this:

Death Guard Battalion Detachment:

HQ- Lord of Contagion
Cataphractii Plate, Plaguereaper, Fugaris' Helm, Warlord (Arch-Contaminator trait)

HQ- Malignant Plaguecaster
Bolt Pistol, Corrupted Staff

ELITES- Plague Surgeon
Balesword, Bolt Pistol

ELITES- Tallyman
Plasma Pistol

ELITES- Blightlord Terminators
5 Blightlord Terminators. One Reaper Autocannon, Two Combi-Bolters, Two Bubotic Axes, One Balesword, One Great Plague Flail. The Champion has a combi-plasma and Balesword.

ELITES- Deathshroud Terminators
3 Deathshroud. Manreapers, Plaguespurt Gauntlets. 

TROOPS- Plague Marines
10 Plague Marines. The Plague Champion has a plasma gun and power fist. One model has a plasma gun. One model has a blight launcher. All other models have boltguns.

TROOPS- Plague Marines
10 Plague Marines. The Plague Champion has a plasma gun and power fist. One model has a plasma gun. One model has a blight launcher. All other models have boltguns.

TROOPS- Plague Marines
9 Plague Marines. The Plague Champion has a plague sword and plasma pistol. Five models have bubotic axes and plague knives. Two models have great plague cleavers. Two models have bubotic axes and maces of contagion. 

TRANSPORT- Rhino APC
Combi-bolter, Combi-melta

HEAVY SUPPORT- Plagueburst Crawler
Rothail Volley Gun, Entropy Cannons


It's pretty simple, really. The Terminators and the Lord of Contagion deep strike into somebody's face and put pressure on turn 1. Turn 2, the assault squad in the Rhino (which also has the Tallyman tagging along) gets stuck in, further forcing aggressive responses rather than addressing the actual battle line. The actual battle line-- the plaguecaster, the surgeon, the plagueburst crawler, and the two ten-man plague marine squads that are backed up by the sorcerer's buffs and the aura ability of the surgeon-- closes the noose each progressive turn by continually advancing, stopping only on objectives as necessary or to cover the assault of the lord and the terminators that are rampaging through the enemy backfield. Now, it's not a lot of models and won't do well against hordes most likely due to just sheer function of volume of dice, but against any other mid-range to elite army, it'll lay serious hurt down. And it does it without needing Mortarion or Typhus to do it-- although I certainly do have them handy for larger games as well as a Drone and a mess of Poxwalkers. The bases match my Black Legion army so I can pull Cultists as needed, as well. 


Anyway, this is what's done at the moment that hasn't been shown earlier in the thread.


----------



## Brother Dextus

All looks good. The death guard list strategy seems exactly how DG should play! Pin them down with elites and the slow inexorable walk to oblivion!!


----------



## Brother Lucian

Saw your Contemptor dread on the first page, that seems to be in Luna Wolves coloring. But I noticed it had an Imperial Eagle and that left me wondering. Wasnt only the Emperor's Children allowed to wear the aquila pre-heresy?


----------



## Brother Dextus

Brother Lucian said:


> Saw your Contemptor dread on the first page, that seems to be in Luna Wolves coloring. But I noticed it had an Imperial Eagle and that left me wondering. Wasnt only the Emperor's Children allowed to wear the aquila pre-heresy?



That's my understanding from the HH novels, but that could be wrong. 






On a related note; I flicked back onto the first page to look at what Brother Lucian was talking about and then ended up flicking through all the pages to get back to here.... 


In four years your painting has improved so much! (not that it was bad i mean, just that the models you post up now are frikkin epic and the ones before were pretty good.)


Its nice to look back over peoples different pictures. I am terrible at remembering to take pictures; I'm just not a natural photographer. 




Props dude.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Brother Lucian said:


> Saw your Contemptor dread on the first page, that seems to be in Luna Wolves coloring. But I noticed it had an Imperial Eagle and that left me wondering. Wasnt only the Emperor's Children allowed to wear the aquila pre-heresy?


Sons of Horus, but yes. And you're right-- but the models predated Forge World's production of Horus Heresy Contemptors.


----------



## The Son of Horus

One of the things about painting the Death Guard is that the drying times are absurd since they're being done almost entirely with glazes and washes. So, I've been working on this squad of Lions Rampant Hellblasters with heavy plasma incinerators during the drying periods for the Death Guard units. I finished the five-man squad today. Except for one base, which I realized only after looking at the picture. Oops!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Now that we've gotten over the hurdle of the holidays, I've had a minute to breathe and to do some catch-up work on painting. I've come to the discovery that Intercessors are king these days, and as much faith as I have put in Tactical Squads over the years, the basic Tactical Space Marine is not sufficient to the demand on Space Marine battle line infantry. The game is balanced against the Intercessor, not the Tactical Marine-- and while Primaris Space Marines certainly aren't just simply better than their regular counterparts, unless you're trying to play a numbers game with the army or bring the minimum for a Battalion Detachment, Intercessors are about twice as effective.

So I've been working away at painting up 40 or so Intercessors, and the first squad of ten is done.


----------



## The Son of Horus

A squad of Inceptors has been added to the 9th Devastator Reserve. The Lions Rampant assign Gravis Armor and heavy weapons to Devastators, not Assault Squads, so it made more sense for Inceptors to be drawn from the Devastator Reserve rather than the Assault Reserve.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Looking sweet as always!
But due to the angle of the photo. The first one looks like it’s the first time he’s used a jump pack. And the one on the right ( my fave) looks like he’s blasting plasma while lounging on an invisible couch. Great stuff dude.


----------



## The Son of Horus

DaisyDuke said:


> Looking sweet as always!
> But due to the angle of the photo. The first one looks like it’s the first time he’s used a jump pack. And the one on the right ( my fave) looks like he’s blasting plasma while lounging on an invisible couch. Great stuff dude.


I completely agree! Believe it or not, those are the stock GW poses. The Primaris models in general aren't super posable, so they can end up with sort of weird looks like that. My next box of Inceptors that will round out the squad I may experiment with cutting on to try to get less silly poses.


----------



## DaisyDuke

The Son of Horus said:


> I completely agree! Believe it or not, those are the stock GW poses. The Primaris models in general aren't super posable, so they can end up with sort of weird looks like that. My next box of Inceptors that will round out the squad I may experiment with cutting on to try to get less silly poses.


That sucks about the posing!


----------



## The Son of Horus

Great Unclean One. I need to paint up some Plaguebearers to accompany him, since Supreme Command Detachments aren't ideal as a way to include him alongside my Death Guard.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Hive scum! At the very least, this will end as a House Orlock gang for Necromunda, but I'm really considering building an Imperial Guard army out of them using the Catachan rules. The idea of a Lord Commissar leading a whole bunch of biker gang dudes appeals to me for some reason-- it's so ridiculous that it works somehow.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Whew! It's been a minute since I've posted. Lots of hectic stuff going on here, so I haven't had a lot of time to do much of anything.


But, with the new Imperial Knights stuff, I couldn't resist building a Knight army. My first love was Battletech and now that there is more than just the single type of Imperial Knight out there, it was hard for me not to indulge there.


I'm using the House Hawkshroud rules, which I think have a good sort of grim stubborn feel to them. I haven't figured out much of the details of my Imperial house, like a name or anything. But, due to a quirk with their thrones mechanicum, they are obsessed with the concept of life, death, and eternal service to the Emperor. I took cues from the Garden of Morr and things like that for the heraldry-- the bigger knights are going to have bleeding rose petals and vines intertwining through skulls all over them on bone-white armor plates, and all of the knights that have a face mask (so, not the Armigers) will have the skull mask. For the bigger knights, each skull that is not a part of the household crest will represent one superheavy kill, and each rose blossom on the vines painted all over the armor will represent one campaign. So there'll be some logic to the heraldry and the barons will have really intricate carapaces while the lesser nobles will have less decoration. And the armigers, being at the bottom, will just have the household crest and the split rose blossom/skull shoulder pad like this one. 



Speaking of, this is the first model I've finished for the army. I originally left it unweathered, but I realized Knights, even Armigers, are such high profile targets that there's no way that bone white is going to stay clean. Particularly if the pilot is obsessed with an eternity of service to the Emperor through life, death, and rebirth and has no concern for their own mortality or the structural integrity of their war machine.


----------



## Old Man78

Looking good, love the skull and rose motif, reminds me of guns and roses logo


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished a Knight Warden, which has the full heraldry of the house. The checks mark a baron, and the crossed scythes on the tilting shield mark ten successful campaigns in the Emperor's service.




























The lance so far:


----------



## Iraqiel

I'm yet again super impressed, amazing painting and fantastic vision! The entire composition is excellent, I particularly like the spot colouration the reds give.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I like to juggle a couple projects at a time to keep from getting too bogged down in any one thing. Keeps everything fresh and exciting.


I've never really had the push to build an Age of Sigmar army, but I have ended up with SO MANY stormcast eternals as a byproduct of owning a store-- GW gave me like three demo copies of the original boxed game, and I have a couple demo copies of Soul Wars. I had WHFB armies, so I never felt the need to belt out the AoS-specific stuff-- for demo purposes, Warriors of Chaos and Orcs always did just fine. As AoS gets bigger and bigger around here, I realized I ought to actually sit down and paint up this plus or minus 4000 points' worth of Stormcast Eternals.


Something really cool that caught my eye in the background was that the souls used to forge the Stormcast Eternals are from across time and space-- the only consistency between them is that they are champions of humanity who died fighting Chaos. There were a couple things that strongly implied Space Marines might have been included in that, since Chaos/The Void/The Warp/Whatever is the consistent singular thing between the settings, and they've made it clear that they're not separate "instances" of Chaos, but these are literally one and the same place. When AoS originally came out, it couldn't be clearer that the Stormcasts were Space Marines by another name anyway. So I thought it'd be cool to see what Sigmar might have done with the souls of the vengeful loyalist Sons of Horus who were killed by their brethren on Istvaan, in another time, in another place, that echoes in the warp. Their souls would be strong enough-willed to survive the reforging almost universally, if you think about it. They have no memory of what they were before, only a hatred of Chaos and impressions of a sigiled eye and a brooding sense of deep betrayal. And, it turns out, the deep sea green and black of the Sons of Horus looks pretty good on the Stormcasts...


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished another Stormcast.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Five Liberators ready to go.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished the Lord Celestant and a couple Retributors. I'll have to replace the Lord Celestant model at some point since this one technically is Vandus Hammerhand, a named character, but it'll do for the moment.


----------



## Roganzar

Those look great.
As for Vandus Hammerhand I don’t, and didn’t, see any reason to replace the Lord Celestant on the mount. It’s a great looking model and there’s a Battlescroll for that mounted Lord Celestant. That’s what I chose to do with mine since I went with the Lions of Sigmar.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Played an Apocalypse game. I actually hadn't had a chance to get a game in in quite a while because of work. I don't normally photograph games, but there were a couple impressive shots to take-- the march of the ancients folding the right flank and churning through a whole mess of Riptides and Crisis Suits. The Contemptor Talon was definitely the MVP-- the three of them, covered by the Redemptor and Leviathan, accounted for four Riptides, twelve Crisis suits, and a pair of Commanders. 



























We ended up splitting the game over two separate tables. I finished the Sector Imperialis table I've had sitting around for a couple years now for the event, and then I ended up on the other table. Oh well. Here's the finished Sector Imperialis table, too.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Finished some Aggressors. I have two more to finish to round out the squad. I get why they made the squads for Aggressors and Inceptors units of 3-6, but those squad sizes don't feel very Space Marine-y to me. So I've gone with squads of five, even though that leaves a leftover model from the kits.


----------



## The Son of Horus

A Lions Rampant Reiver Squad.


The Chapter eschews stealth in preference of frontal assaults where the foe can be dispatched eye-to-eye. More than that, they view the kind of terrorism and sabotage operations that the Reivers are meant to do as dishonorable. Instead, the Lions Rampant have issued Mk X plate to Assault Squads, who function identically to other Chapter's Reivers on the tabletop. Namely, they deploy by grav-chute from a thunderhawk and lay into the enemy in close combat, but maintain the look and feel of the classic Assault Squad rather than the Reiver special operatives.


----------

